# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  το πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι απο καρδερινες

## tasioskis

Εδω ειναι το πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι απο καρδερινες εκτροφης ν δεν γνωριζω αν θα προλλαβουν να αναπαραχθουν φετος αν και το ευχομαι

----------


## kostas salonika

Να τα χαίρεσαι ....φυσικά και προλαβαίνεις ακόμα είναι πολύ πολύ νωρίς..
Σωστή διατροφή,καθημερινό μπάνιο,ησυχία και όλα θα πάνε καλά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλορίζικα τα πουλάκια. 
Όμορφα και ζωηρά.

----------


## tasioskis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, οι λιγες εμπειριες που εχω ειναι για καναρινια, πρωτη φορα εχω καρδερινες. Βλεπω ομως οτι ο αρσενικος ειναι ετοιμος αλλα η θυληκια ακομα τιποτα

----------


## amastro

Μην βιάζεσαι. Δεν είναι καναρίνια.
Για τόσες λίγες μέρες που τα έχεις, η συμπεριφορά τους δείχνει άψογη. Δεν είναι καθόλου φοβισμένα.

----------


## tasioskis

οχι δε βιαζομαι , ειναι πολυ ημερα παντως , απο τον εκτροφεα που τα αγορασα με το που μου τα εβαλε στο τραπεζι με το κλουβι , αρχιζαν να τραγουδουν , ο αρσενικος ειναι του 2015 και η θυληκια του 2016 εαν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα του GBC

Να τα χαιρεσαι ! Ολα καλα θα πανε ! Σημαντικο ο αρσενικος να ειναι εγκαιρα πυρωμενος . Θα ειχες θεμα αν η θηλυκια δεν εδειχνε προσαρμοσμενη στην αιχμαλωσια και αυτο συμβαινει σε πιασμενα πουλια  , ομως δεν δειχνει κατι τετοιο το δικο σου  . Μεχρι τα μεσα Μαιου , αντε προς το τελος , ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι θα δεις φωλια (και παλι απαισιοδοξα στα λεω .... νωριτερα θα ξεκινησουν ... ) 


Εχεις μια μεγαλη ποτιστρα , μαλλον με διαλυμενη υγρη πολυβιταμινη μεσα της . Επειδη και ευκολα αχρηστευονται οι βιταμινες (ακομα και εντος της ημερας ) απο θρεπτικη αξια και αλλοιωνεται σιγουρα την επομενη (απο θεμα αναπτυξης μικροοργανισμων ) ειδικα αν εχει και βιταμινες  Β μεσα , πρεπει να αλλαζεις το νερο καθε μερα .Σε τοσο μεγαλη ποτιστρα  , παει χαμενη αρκετη ποσοτητα ... βαλε 100αρα το πολυ ... αρκει .Απλα το καλοκαιρι προσεχεις μην το χυσουν νωριτερα

----------


## Soulaki

Καλοριζικα, και καλη αρχη, και απο εμενα.

----------


## tasioskis

Σας ευχαριστω ολους. Στη ποτιστρα βαζω ferti vit , μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυτη την περιοδο, το νερο τους το βαζω καθε πρωι  , μετξυ 7 με 8 η ωρα  μαζι με μισο βραστο αυγο  και το αλλαζω την ιδια μερα 4 το απογευμα  που τους βαζω το αλλο μισο αυγο. βεβαια οταν μια φορα την εβδομαδα εχω στην ποτιστρα την βιταμινη  το κραταω το νερο μεχρι την επομενη μερα. 
Μακαρι να ζευγαρωσουν , πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε με καρδερινες

----------


## stefos

καλοριζικα και να τα χαρεις ! φυσικα και προλαβαινεις αναπαραγωγη......

----------


## jk21

Δωσε συνεχομενα ferti vit  για 10 μερες και οχι μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυτη την περιοδο . Θα αλλαζεις καθε μερα . Απο κει και περα καθε δευτερη μερα για αλλη μια εβδομαδα και αν δεν εχει προχωρησει μεχρι τοτε σε φωλια και αυγα , συνεχιζεις με δυο φορες την εβδομαδα απο εκει και περα .Μην την φοβασαι , αρκει να μην δινεις υπερδοσολογιες . Το μονο που πρεπει να εχεις στο νου (αλλα μαλλον ηδη ειναι αποδεκτη ) ειναι να πινουν ευχαριστα το νερο τα πουλια ,γιατι οι καρδερινες σε οτι δεν ειναι πεντακαθαρο νερο , καμμια φορα εχουν παραξενιες 

Αν δεις τη συσταση , καπως ετσι ειναι η προταση της εταιριας για αυτη την περιοδο και μαλιστα αναφερει ακομα πιο συχνα ( 3-4 βδομαδες συνεχομενα ) 

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18929




> *Directions for use*
> 
> 
> 1 level measure (= 1 g) of *Ferti-Vit* per 250 ml drinking water or per 100 g Orlux soft food or eggfood. 
> 
> *During the preparation for the breeding season (3 to 4 weeks) until the first egg has been laid: give daily.* During the competition season for finches and other competition birds: give three times a week.

----------


## tasioskis

> Δωσε συνεχομενα ferti vit  για 10 μερες και οχι μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυτη την περιοδο . Θα αλλαζεις καθε μερα . Απο κει και περα καθε δευτερη μερα για αλλη μια εβδομαδα και αν δεν εχει προχωρησει μεχρι τοτε σε φωλια και αυγα , συνεχιζεις με δυο φορες την εβδομαδα απο εκει και περα .Μην την φοβασαι , αρκει να μην δινεις υπερδοσολογιες . Το μονο που πρεπει να εχεις στο νου (αλλα μαλλον ηδη ειναι αποδεκτη ) ειναι να πινουν ευχαριστα το νερο τα πουλια ,γιατι οι καρδερινες σε οτι δεν ειναι πεντακαθαρο νερο , καμμια φορα εχουν παραξενιες 
> 
> Αν δεις τη συσταση , καπως ετσι ειναι η προταση της εταιριας για αυτη την περιοδο και μαλιστα αναφερει ακομα πιο συχνα ( 3-4 βδομαδες συνεχομενα ) 
> 
> 
> http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18929


Ευχαριστω πολυ. θα αρχισω να βαζω καθημερινα, αν και νομιζω οτι αυτη την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο δε την προλαβαινω , τα πουλια τα πηρα σπιτι μου δευτερα του πασχα , αρα αυτη η αλλαγη θα τα εχει φερει πισω .Τωρα νερο βλεπω οτι πινουν και το δεχονται, αν και βεβαια τους εχω μονιμα μπανιερα με φρεσκο νερο καθημερινα, δεν ξερω αν πινουν και απο κει.
αν εχετε δει και στο βιντεο εχω στο κλουβι νημα και φωλια που εχω βαλει καπως αγαρμπα ψευτικο φυλωμα γυρω απο την φωλια, αν και δεν εχω δει να πηγαινουν μεσα στη φωλια σημερα βρηκα βαμβακη και νημα, αλλα οχι στωμενο σωστα, για να καταλαβετε ειναι σαν καποιο χερι να το εβαλε απλα στη φωλια, εχω φωτο αλλα δεν μπορω να την ανεβασω.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ο καιρός είναι ακόμα νωρίς για τα γαρδέλια , να προχωρήσεις .

----------


## jk21

Θα δεις που εχουν ολο το χρονο μπροστα τους , να κανουν ανετα δυο γεννες . Σημαντικο στο ζευγαρωμα ιθαγενων , ειναι να ειναι κοινονικοποιημενα και να μην χτυπιουνται στα κλουβια (καμμια φορα συμβαινει ακομα και σε εκτροφης πουλια ) και κυριως το θηλυκο . Εγω με αυτο που ειδα στα βιντεο , εχω καλη εικονα και προδιαθεση .Αν αρχισε και παιζει και με το νημα εντος φωλιας (ασχετο αν δεν στρωνει ) μπορει να μην ειναι αργα και ο καιρος που θα δεις κανονικη φωλια ! Οταν αποφασισει να την κανει , μπορει να την δεις και σε μιση μερα τελειωμενη

Οταν δινουμε φαρμακο ή πολυβιταμινη (αφου εχουμε εξασφαλισει οτι γευστικα ειναι αποδεκτα απο τα ιθαγενη μας ) δεν αφηνουμε καμμια αλλη πηγη νερου στο κλουβι , γιατι θα πινουν λιγοτερο απο την επαρκη που χρειαζεται ειτε απο το διαλλυμα φαρμακου ειτε πολυβιταμινης . Οι δοσολογιες τους ειναι υπολογισμενες ωστε το πουλι να παιρνει τις απαραιτητες ουσιες , μονο αν πινει αποκλειστικα απο αυτες

----------


## tasioskis

> Θα δεις που εχουν ολο το χρονο μπροστα τους , να κανουν ανετα δυο γεννες . Σημαντικο στο ζευγαρωμα ιθαγενων , ειναι να ειναι κοινονικοποιημενα και να μην χτυπιουνται στα κλουβια (καμμια φορα συμβαινει ακομα και σε εκτροφης πουλια ) και κυριως το θηλυκο . Εγω με αυτο που ειδα στα βιντεο , εχω καλη εικονα και προδιαθεση .Αν αρχισε και παιζει και με το νημα εντος φωλιας (ασχετο αν δεν στρωνει ) μπορει να μην ειναι αργα και ο καιρος που θα δεις κανονικη φωλια ! Οταν αποφασισει να την κανει , μπορει να την δεις και σε μιση μερα τελειωμενη
> 
> Οταν δινουμε φαρμακο ή πολυβιταμινη (αφου εχουμε εξασφαλισει οτι γευστικα ειναι αποδεκτα απο τα ιθαγενη μας ) δεν αφηνουμε καμμια αλλη πηγη νερου στο κλουβι , γιατι θα πινουν λιγοτερο απο την επαρκη που χρειαζεται ειτε απο το διαλλυμα φαρμακου ειτε πολυβιταμινης . Οι δοσολογιες τους ειναι υπολογισμενες ωστε το πουλι να παιρνει τις απαραιτητες ουσιες , μονο αν πινει αποκλειστικα απο αυτες


H μοναδικη εμπειρια που ειχα με καρδερινες ηταν πριν πολλα χρονια απο pet shops  , τραυματικη θα ελεγα εμπειρια, κατι κλουβακια μικρα ξυλινα , και ενα πουλι μεσα που χωρις λογο χτυπαγε απο εδω κι απο κει, και μαλιστα ειρωνευομουν τον καταστηματαρχη , αν τα πουλαει η προσπαθει να τα σκοτωσει, τα πουλακια που εχω εγω ειναι σαν τα καναρινια μου μονο λιγο πιο κινητικα, ζωηρα θα ελεγα , αλλα καθολου φοβισμενα και πανικοβλημενα , οσο για την θυληκια θελει να μασαει κατι συνεχεια  :Big Grin:  , το ψευτικο φυλωμα που εχω στη φωλια της το εχει κανει κλωστες (ειναι υφασματινο), επισης επισης αν και ειναι 1 με 2 χρονια πιο νεα απο τον αρσενικο , με το που αφηνω κατι στο κλουβι , η χορτα ειναι η η αυγοτροφη με εντομα σε ταιστρα , πριν ακομα απομακρυνθω εχει ηδη παει να δοκιμασει.

----------


## jk21

Πως πανε τα πουλακια Τασο;

----------


## tasioskis

> Πως πανε τα πουλακια Τασο;


εχτες ο αρσενικος καθοταν στη φωλια σαν να κλωσσουσε , και πανω απο την φωλια η θυληκια τον τρολλαρε κανονικα. λοιπον , θεμα βατεματος , ταισματος δεν εχω δει, θεμα τραγουδιου και εντονο μαλιστα εχω δει, οπως  μια με δυο φορες την ημερα εντονο κυνηγητο απο τον αρσενικο στην θυληκια  με ταυτοχρονο εντονο κελαηδητο.   Αυτα, επισης εχω 2 φωλιες μεσα . στη μια εχω δει μονο βαμβακι  αλλα οχι στρωμμενο, απλα τοποθετημενο.

----------


## jk21

θα βοηθουσε φωτογραφικο υλικο με τη θεση των φωλιων 

ειχαμε δει μονο μια στο βιντεο 

Πες μας και σε ποια μπαινει ο αρσενικος και το βραδυ που κουρνιαζει το καθενα

----------


## tasioskis

ανεβαζω το βιντεο με τον αρσενικο μεσα στη φωλια, η οποια φωλια ειναι που εχει και το βαμβακι μεσα αλλα απλα τοποθετημενο, φωτος δεν μπορω να ανεβασω, η αλλη φωλια ειναι ακριβως ιδια απλα ειναι στην απεναντι πλευρα, στο βιντεο φαινεται ο αρσενικος να καθεται (μονο η ουρα φαινεται ) τις τελευταιες μερες κοιμουνται το ενα διπλα στο αλλο , στην ιδια πατηθρα.

----------


## jk21

Ο αρσενικος καθοτανε  μεσα χωρις να κανει κατι ή της τιτιβιζε ; συνεχισε και σημερα να το κανει ; αν ναι  μεσα στην ημερα , ποσο καιρο ξοδευει εκει ;  η θηλυκια δεν μπαινει καθολου εστω και στιγμιαια μεσα στη φωλια ; 

Αν δεν μπαινει καθολου στη φωλια , χωρις να πετυχει σιγουρα , δοκιμασε την πορτα εισοδου προς τη φωλια να την εχεις προς τα μεσα και οχι πλαγια και να βαλεις στοιχειωδη (οχι εντονη ) καλυψη .Επισης , αν και δεν ειναι σαφες στο βιντεο , αν η φωλια ειναι σχετικα χαμηλα ( καπως ετσι μου φαινεται )  , ανεβασε την κανα 2-3 δαχτυλα ψηλοτερα . Υπολογισε τοσο ,ωστε αν καποιο πουλι κατσι στην κορυφη των καγκελων που την περιβαλλουν , να χωρα ισα ισα και να μην εχει επαφη με την οροφη αλλα να μην υπαρχει μεγαλο κενο .

----------


## tasioskis

καλημερα και πραγματικα ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον, οπως βλεπεις στο βιντεο ο αρσενικος ειναι στη φωλια, και κανει το χαμηλοφωνο "τσιου" , οχι το γνωστο τιτβισμα που κανουν οι καρδερινες , αλλα το γνωστο "τσιου" που κανουν τα καναρινια, αρα στο βιντεο υπαρχουν 5 με 6 χαμηλοφωνο τσιου απο τον αρσενικο και μονο ενα εντονο τσιου που το κανει η θυληκια.  Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα τα πουλια τα εχω σε καραντινα και στο σημειο που τα εχω ειναι και ψηλα και οχι ευδιακριτα, δεν μπορω να απαντησω με απολυτη σιγουρια ποσες μερες το κανει ο αρσενικος , η αν μπαινει μεσα και η θυληκια, ετυχε προχτες να ημουν μπροστα στο συμβαν και το τραβηξα βιντεο. Αλλαξα την φωλια , την εβαλα και πιο πανω και την εκανα ετσι ωστε αυτη την στιγμη η φωλια να εχει 2 εξοδους (διαμπερες) δεν εβαλα καθολου φυλλωμα , απο περιεργεια η θυληκια πηγαινε και τραβουσε την τσοχα, επισης να πω οτι σε αυτη την φωλια ειχαν τοποθετησει καπως αγαρμπα βαμβακι αλλα σημερα δεν υπηρχε τιποτα μεσα, ενω στην δευτερη φωλια ειδα σημερα οτι εχουν βαλει φυλλωμα και κλαδακια απο τον πυρακανθο που το ειχα βαλει για καλυψη γυρω απο την φωλια, και παλι εκει ειναι απλα τοποθετημενα και οχι σωστα στρωμενα.

----------


## adreas

Είναι  σίγουρα  αρσενικό   το  ένα  από τα  δύο;  Αν  το  ένα  που  θεωρητικά  είναι  αρσενικό   κυνηγάει   το  θηλυκό   σαν γυναίκα  δεν  έχω  λόγια  να  το γράψω αλλιώς  από  εμπειρία  το  λέω,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε και χωρις τσοχα  ....

----------


## tasioskis

> δοκιμασε και χωρις τσοχα  ....


απο οτι ειδα, την εβγαλαν μονα τους  :Anim 59: 

Παντως σημερα ξυπνησε ορεξατος ο αρσενικος

----------


## IscarioTis

πολλες πατηθρες εχεις ρε,για μενα παντα, 
ασε 2 - 3 δεν χρειαζονται τοσες
και οταν βαζεις
λαχανικα- φρουτα βαλτα ψηλα χωρις πατηθρα αφησετες να προσπαθησουν λιγο παραπανω, να κρεμαστουν απο τα καγκελα π.χ. για να το φτασουν. 

να τα χαιρεσαι παντως πολυ ομορφες
αυτο που δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω τον αρσενικο απο το θηλυκο ακομα  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και την  αλλη φωλια ψηλα και μπροστα και βαλε εξωτερικα του κλουβιου στο υψος των φωλιων , στη μια (αυτη που εχεις ηδη ψηλα )  να υπαρχει ενα τετοιο πλαστικο πλακακι γρασιδιου



απο γνωστο << παιχνιδαδικο >> με το γρασιδι να κοιτα προς τα μεσα , οχι προς τα εμας . Εχω δει εκτροφεις να το χρησιμοποιουν σιγα σιγα ( οσοι ειναι παλιοι εδω μεσα ξερουν οτι εδω πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκε σαν ιδεα ... ) αλλα να το εχουν προς τα εξω , για να το βλεπουν εκεινοι ωραιο .... το θεμα ειναι να δινει αισθηση καλυψης και πρασινου στα πουλια )

----------


## tasioskis

καλυψα το κλουβι με θαμνο πυρακανθο , διορθωστε αν εχω κανει λαθος

----------


## amastro

Τώρα θα ψάχνεις να τα δεις μέσα από τη βλάστηση.
Τα πουλάκια που πήρες ήταν σε μαγάλο βαθμό "στρωμένα", με πολύ καλή συμπεριφορά.
Πιστεύω πως με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές που κάνεις τα μπερδεύεις, τα πηγαίνεις πίσω.
Μια μικρο-κάλυψη στη φωλιά θα ήταν αρκετή με τόσο ήρεμα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Τασο αρκει μονο αυτο



μεταφερομενο μπροστα απο τη φωλια αριστερα , ετσι ωστε η φωλια να ειναι πισω απο τον κεντρικο χωρο του που δεν εχει πυκνη καλυψη απο φυλλωμα και το πουλι θα μπορει να εχει ελεγχο του χωρου προς τα εξω . Τα πουλια ναι μεν θελουν μια καλυψη αλλα οχι υπερβολικη , με παραλληλη δυνατοτητα ελεγχου του χωρου . Εχεις πουλια που δειχνουν κοινονικοποιημενα και δεν εχουν αναγκη ισχυρης καλυψης  . 

Την φωλια δεξια την αφηνεις αν θες εκει οπως την εχεις , παντως γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι αρκετα χαμηλα .

----------


## tasioskis

> Τασο αρκει μονο αυτο
> 
> 
> 
> μεταφερομενο μπροστα απο τη φωλια αριστερα , ετσι ωστε η φωλια να ειναι πισω απο τον κεντρικο χωρο του που δεν εχει πυκνη καλυψη απο φυλλωμα και το πουλι θα μπορει να εχει ελεγχο του χωρου προς τα εξω . Τα πουλια ναι μεν θελουν μια καλυψη αλλα οχι υπερβολικη , με παραλληλη δυνατοτητα ελεγχου του χωρου . Εχεις πουλια που δειχνουν κοινονικοποιημενα και δεν εχουν αναγκη ισχυρης καλυψης  . 
> 
> Την φωλια δεξια την αφηνεις αν θες εκει οπως την εχεις , παντως γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι αρκετα χαμηλα .


δηλαδη αφαιρω και απο αριστερα και απο δεξια την καλυψη και μπροστα αφηνω μονο το κλαδακι που ειναι η ποτιστρα , οπως ειναι η φωτο??? την δεξια φωλια δεν μπορω να την βαλω πιο πανω διοτι ηδη ακουμπα την πατηθρα που ειναι απο πανω της , την αριστερη φωλια που ακριβως να την βαλω? 
 Οτι το παραεκανα με την βλαστηση το καταλαβαινω , αλλα διαβασα οτι αν νοιωσουν "φυση" θα πυρωση και η θυληκια

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που σου εβαλα στη φωτο , το παιρνεις απο εκει και το βαζεις μπροστα στην προσοψη εκει που ειναι η φωλια αριστερα 

Τα αλλα τα κλαδια τα βγαζεις και αν θες βαζεις απλα κατι επισης μικρο προς την φωλια δεξια αλλα εκει ειναι πιο μεσα και ισως να μην χρειαζεται καν . Αν σου πουνε τα παιδια να βαλεις και καπου αλλου , βαλε αλλα νομιζω ειναι οκ μονο μπροστα απο τη φωλια αριστερα 

Για την αλλη φωλια , καθορισε πατηθρες κλπ οπως βολευουν τη φωλια , οχι τη φωλια οπως βολευει στην πατηθρα .Μια μικρη πατηθρα εκει κοντα αρκει .Δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη .Δωσε χωρο στα πουλια

----------


## tasioskis

> Αυτο που σου εβαλα στη φωτο , το παιρνεις απο εκει και το βαζεις μπροστα στην προσοψη εκει που ειναι η φωλια αριστερα 
> 
> Τα αλλα τα κλαδια τα βγαζεις και αν θες βαζεις απλα κατι επισης μικρο προς την φωλια δεξια αλλα εκει ειναι πιο μεσα και ισως να μην χρειαζεται καν . Αν σου πουνε τα παιδια να βαλεις και καπου αλλου , βαλε αλλα νομιζω ειναι οκ μονο μπροστα απο τη φωλια αριστερα 
> 
> Για την αλλη φωλια , καθορισε πατηθρες κλπ οπως βολευουν τη φωλια , οχι τη φωλια οπως βολευει στην πατηθρα .Μια μικρη πατηθρα εκει κοντα αρκει .Δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη .Δωσε χωρο στα πουλια


αρα το κλαδι το ματακινω λιγο αριστερα ωστε να μην φαιβνεται απο εμας η φωλια.  οσο για την αλλη φωλια θα το κανονισω να παει πιο ψηλα

----------


## MacGyver

Θέλει παρά μα πάρα πολύ υπομονή η αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών. Κάνε τις τελευταίες αλλαγές και μετά όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη ενόχληση για φαγητό και νερό. Μην βιαστείς να τα καθαρίσεις. Είχα δει σε ενα βίντεο στο YouTube ότι δεν πρέπει καν να τις κοιτάμε κατάματα όπως τα αρπακτικά. Υπερβολή ίσως,αλλά θέλουν ηρεμία και ησυχία

----------


## jk21

Ναι μπροστα στη φωλια αλλα οταν μπει , αν κοιτας στο μεσο των κλαδιων (ενδιαμεσα τους δηλαδη ) να ειναι ορατη καπως η φωλια (εκει που θα σηκωνει κεφαλι το θηλυκο ενω κλωσσα ) και να μην κρυβεται 


Καπως ετσι δηλαδη

----------


## tasioskis

καλημερα παιδες και καλο μηνα να εχουμε ολοι,ποσο πισω θα φερω τα πουλια εαν τους βαλω χωρισμα, καπου διαβασα οτι μαλλον θα εχω καλα αποτελεσματα ωστε η γκρινιαρα να πυρωσει λιγακι, γιατι απο οτι βλεπω ειναι λιγο ξινη εως πολυ, και αν ειναι καλο να βαλω χωρισμα, να βαλω χωρισμα ωστε να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη, η να βαλω χωρισμα ωστε να υπαρχει μονο ακουστικη επαφη?

----------


## IscarioTis

ο καθενας κανει οτι θεωρει καλυτερο για τα πτηνα του
εγω πχ δεν τα χωριζω ποτε, εκτος απο τωρα δηλαδη που επρεπε
θα παρεις πολλες απαντησεις σε αυτο το θεμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Τα  καλά   ζευγάρια  πάντα  μαλώνουν   αλλά  να  σου  πω  την  αλήθεια   βγάλε  μια  φωτογραφία   τις  μάσκες  τους   να  σιγουρέψουν  λίγο  τα  πράγματα.

----------


## tasioskis

δεν ξερω πως βαζω φωτο. αυριο θα περασω βιντεο

----------


## jk21

> Τα  καλά   ζευγάρια  πάντα  μαλώνουν


Ετσι ! στην πορεια ερχονται και τα << μελια >>  . Μην αγχωνεσαι σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη .Εχεις αρκετο χρονο ακομα


*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*

----------


## tasioskis

> Ετσι ! στην πορεια ερχονται και τα << μελια >>  . Μην αγχωνεσαι σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη .Εχεις αρκετο χρονο ακομα
> 
> 
> *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*
> 
> *Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*


Δεν ειναι εξωτερικη, μεσα στο σπιτι τα εχω τα ζουζουνια.

----------


## jk21

Aν τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο , πες μας λιγο ποτε βρεθηκανε σε αυτο το χωρο και αν δεχθηκανε εσωτερικο φωτισμο περισσοτερων ωρων σε σχεση με τον εξωτερικο μεσα στο χειμωνα , πριν αυξηθει η διαρκεια της ημερας εξωτερικα . Αν παλι οχι , πες μας αν εχουν φως ολες τις ωρες που εχει φως εξωτερικα ή καποιες ωρες ο φωτισμος εσωτερικα ειναι χαμηλοτερος .

Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως , τα πουλια που ειδαμε , δειχνουν κοινωνικοποιημενα και πιστευω οτι συντομα θα παρουν το δρομο τους

----------


## tasioskis

ο προηγουμενος κατοχος τα ειχε σε εξωτερικο χωρο στο ιδιο κλουβι που τα εχω και εγω, τα πουλια τα πηρα την Δευτερα του Πασχα και απο εκεινη την ημερα τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι. Οσες ωρες υπαρχει φυσικο εξωτερικο φως , τοσες ωρες ειναι και το φως που παιρνουν και μεσα στο σπιτι. Ο αρσενικος ηταν ηδη πυρωμενος απο την πρωτη μερα , ασπρη μυτη  , και εντονο καλεσμα προς την θυληκια με το γνωστο κουνημα του σωματος του. Αν και καθε βραδυ κουρνιαζουν στην ιδια πατηθρα και κοντα κοντα  , την υπολοιπη μερα η θυληκια δεν της καιγεται καρφι. Επισης οσες φορες εχω βαλει νημα , την βλεπω συνεχεια με αυτο στο στομα και το κανει απλα βολτες, σε φωλια δεν εχει βαλει κατι.

----------


## jk21

Εγω Τασο δεν θα ανησυχουσα και απλα θα χαιρομουν την περιοδο ... φυσιολογικα τα βλεπω να κυλανε τα πραγματα .Απυρωτο αρσενικο να ειχες , τοτε να ανησυχουσες .Οταν θα ερθει ο << κυκλος >> της να ειναι ετοιμη ορμονικα , θα φτιαξει και φωλια . Αν δεν πυρωσανε τα πουλια μεσα στο χειμωνα  με πολυ φως , μην ανησυχεις οτι θα γινει νωρις .Με δροσια εσωτερικα , ακομα και Ιουλη μπορει να εχεις μικρα σε φωλιες

----------


## tasioskis

Ο προηγουμενος τα ειχε μαζι απο τον Νοεμβρη ξεχασα να το αναφερω. Αρα υπομονη και τιποτα αλλο. Ελεγα με χωρισμα για 10 μερουλες μπας και ερχοταν σε φαση η κυρια , αλλας σας εμπιστευομαι. Και να μην γινει κατι φετος , καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια μου  και κανουμε του χρονου δουλεθα. Εμπειριες μαζευω.

----------


## jk21

Τασο εγω τα εχω μαζι απο ... περυσι 

Δεν ειναι μονοδρομος οτι σου ειπαμε .Ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του .Αλλα μελη μας ισως σου πουνε να τα χωρισεις . Αν εκει που το ακουσες , ηταν εκτροφεας που μπορουσες να εχεις αμεση επαφη , θα τον ρωτουσα και κυριως θα πηγαινα να δω αν και ο ιδιος τα χωριζει , ενω ηδη τα εχει ενωμενα για σχετικα αρκετο καιρο , με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται αν συμβει ξαφνικα εντος αναπαραγωγης .Αρκετοι εχουν τα ζευγαρια χωριστα αρχικα , αλλα τα εχουν ετσι απο πριν , οχι ξαφνικα .... Το ξαφνικα με προβληματιζει , ομως αλλα μελη μας , μπορει να το κανουν επιτυχημενα και εχει αξια αν υπαρξει , η οποια μαρτυρια τους

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα παιδια , Σημερα που πηγα να καθαρισω το κλουβι , βρηκα στην φωλια ενα αυγο τελειως σπασμενο , και αλλο ενα στον πατο του κλουβιου και αυτο σπασμενο. Να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω δει βατεματα , και οι 2 φωλιες ειναι τελειως αστρωτες , μεχρι και τις τσοχες δεν δεχοταν.

----------


## amastro

Σε ποιά φωλιά βρήκες το αυγό;
Η 1η φαίνεται να έχει λίγο βαμβάκι μέσα. Εσύ το έβαλες ή τα πουλιά;

----------


## tasioskis

στην αριστερη φωλια το βρηκα , δεν ειχε τιποτα μεσα , καμια φορα βαζουν στις φωλιες κλαδακια η νημα , αλλα μετα τα βγαζουν, αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι το αυγο που εβγαλα φωτο , ειναι αυτο που το βρηκα κατω στον πατο, αλλα το βρηκα στην δεξια μερια του κλουβιου, δηλαδη 70 cm  μακρυα απο την φωλια που υπηρχε το σπασμενο αυγο. Επισης ειδα σημερα την θυληκια να τρωει σουπιοκοκαλλο και αν δειτε η δευτερη φωτο που εβαλα σημερα καθησε για λιγο ομως στη φωλια που υπηρχε το σπασμενο αυγο.

----------


## tasioskis

μολις τωρα μιλησα με το παιδι που αγορασα το ζευγαρακι , και μου ειπε οτι η θυληκια τον μαιο κλεινει χρονο. ισως φταιει και αυτο

----------


## kostas salonika

Βαλε μέσα σε αυτές τις φωλιές ψαθακια μην τα έχεις ετσυ κενά...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Η ηλικία μου φαίνεται μια χαρά. Μου έχει γεννήσει θηλυκό 10 μηνών.
Ίσως κάτι δεν τους πάει καλά στις φωλιές. Δες σε ποιά δείχνουν προτίμηση. 
Εγώ θα επικεντρωνόμουν σ' αυτή και θα αφαιρούσα την άλλη.

----------


## tasioskis

> Βαλε μέσα σε αυτές τις φωλιές ψαθακια μην τα έχεις ετσυ κενά...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


εννοεις την τσοχα?  Διοτι οσες φορες τους βαζω τσοχα την βγαζουν, δε ξερω ποιο απο τα 2 , αλλα καθε πρωι τις βρισκω κατω. Δε τις εχω ραψει παντως πανω στη φωλια

----------


## amastro

Ο Κώστας εννοεί τα καλαθάκια. Πρέπει να τα δέσεις στη άσπρη φωλιά, να τα σιγουρέψεις για να μην φύγουν.
Δες εδώ: #25

----------


## tasioskis

> Ο Κώστας εννοεί τα καλαθάκια. Πρέπει να τα δέσεις στη άσπρη φωλιά, να τα σιγουρέψεις για να μην φύγουν.
> Δες εδώ: #25



α οκ, θα το κανω

----------


## kostas salonika

Βαλε αυτά τα καλαθάκια τα ψάθινα 10cm όπως έχει ο Ανδρέας..
Πιάστα κάπως να  μην βγαίνουν.

Εγώ τσόχα εκτός τα καναρίνια δεν βάζω...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Πριν  2   χρόνια  έτσι   ήταν  όλα  τα  ζευγάρια    και  τις   φωλιές   τις  έστρωνα  εγώ  και  αυτές   βάζανε  την  τελική  πινελιά  κάντο  τώρα  που  είναι  μέρα  μήπως  πάρεις το αυριανό αυγό. Εγώ  έχω λινάτσα  αρκετή να γεμίσει  η  φωλιά γυρίζω το χέρι  μου  γύρο  γύρο  σε  μορφή  γροθιάς  και  είναι έτοιμη   να τελειώσει αυτή.

----------


## adreas

Άκουσε  με  βγάλε   τη  μια   και  στη  θέση  της   βάλε  στα  σύρματα  του  κλουβιού    μια  πλαστική  εκεί   που  πάει  ποιο  συχνά   βάλε  το  μυαλό  σου  να  πάει  πίσω  σκέψου  ήσυχα…….  Αυτή  τη  μια  φωλιά  θα  φτιάξεις.
Την   πάνω  αριστερά   θα  βγάλεις   να  φύγει  το πολύ   σύρμα  και   θα  βάλεις  μια  πλαστικιά   στα   σύρματα  αφού  τη  φτιάξεις   και  λίγο  πρασινάδα  έξω  από  το κλουβί   η  χριστουγεννιάτικο  δέντρο κάτι  λίγο  όμως.

----------


## MacGyver

Τάσο καλή υπομονή και καλύτερη συνεχεια σου εύχομαι.
 Προσπαθησε να σώσεις τα επομενα αυγά αν με το καλό έρθουν. Αν δεν έχεις προς το παρόν παραμανα σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει. Τα καρδερινακια ειναι η αδυναμία των περισσότερων και η χαρά να τα βλεπεις να μεγαλώνουν ανεκτίμητη. Πέρυσι και ο Δημήτρης Iscariot είχε βρεθει σε παρομοια θέση...
 Προσωπικά έχω παραμανα που τώρα γέννησε και με μεγάλη χαρά να μπορούσαμε να τα μεγαλώσουμε και να τα πάρεις μετά τα μικρά κλαρωμενα

----------


## jk21

H φωλια που πρεπει να μεινει ειναι αυτη κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα και των αλλων παιδιων απο οτι καταλαβα  . Η θεση της ομως δεν μου αρεσει να μην ειναι μπροστα μπροστα και κυριως να υπαρχει εμποδιο στο να βγαινει το πουλι αμεσα προς το κεντρο του κλουβιου (υπαρχει διπορτο στις αλλες κατευθυνσεις ) .Ομως για να την φερεις μπροστα εχεις θεμα , αφου εχεις την πορτα στο σημειο εκεινο . Την βαζεις ακριβως δεξια απο την πορτα κολλητα , εστω και αν ειναι πιο κεντρικα και να εχει εξοδο μονο προς τα μεσα (η αλλη θα καλυβεται απ τα μπροστινα καγκελα ) .Γνωμη μου ειναι να φυγει καθε αλλη καλυψη , παρα μονο αυτη στο μπροστινο μερος του κλουβιου , στη θεση της φωλιας . Εδω φαινεται το κλαδι μονο και δεν εχω γνωμη αν τελικα ειναι επαρκης μεν αλλα οχι υπερβολικη 

Προσδιορισε μας , αν το πουλι ετρωγε σουπιοκοκκαλο μονο το πρωι  ή συνεχιζει συχνα και το απογευμα .Αν το δευτερο , περιμενε σιγουρα αυγο αυριο . Δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη αν ηταν ασπορο ή ενσπορο , εκτος αν μας ειχες βαλει φωτο με ανοιχτο τον κροκο . Θα επρεπε να δεις ενα ασπρο ματι στο κεντρο αλλα σκεψου << ματι με την κορη κεντρικα και να εχει και ενα κυκλο περιμετρικα , αναμεσα στην κορη και τον υπολοιπο κροκο >>

Καλα ειναι να αφαιρεσεις τον αρσενικο για το βραδυ , για να ξερεις οτι σιγουρα δεν εχει ευθυνη για το σπασιμο του αυγου (αν ξαναγινει ) και να αφησεις μια πατηθρα μονο στο κλουβι , διπλα στη φωλια και απο κατω να στρωσεις ειτε βαμβακι ειτε πετσετα ειτε κατι αλλο μαλακο πχ ναυλον με φουσκες  .Αυριο παιρνεις το αυγο αν υπαρχει και ειναι οκ και βαζεις πλαστικο και τον επαναφερεις . Αν εχεις ασπορο απο καναρινια , βαζεις εκεινο για να δεις αν το πειραξει καποιο απο τα δυο 


Στη φωλια ειτε βαζεις καλαθακι που σου ειπαν τα παιδια , ειτε αν δεν εχεις για σημερα , βαλε τσοχα , συγκρατησε της να μην φευγει και βαλε απο πανω της λιγο υλικο φωλιας στριφτο οπως ειπε ο Ανδρεας ή βαμβακια αφρατεμενο (να το εχεις ξυσει καπως , οχι πυκνο ) 



Αν το πουλι δεν ξανακανει αυριο αυγο , τοτε δεν ηταν ενσπορη γεννα σιγουρα και απλα συντομα θα ερθει και αυτη .Αν συνεβη κατι τετοιο και δεν εχει βατεψει ο αρσενικος , τοτε ειναι λογικο να το τρυπαει ειτε αυτος (συνηθως ) για να μην κατσει το θηλυκο και να μπορει να το βατευει , ειτε και το θηλυκο καποιες φορες .Πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα μεταξυ τους σημερα;

----------


## tasioskis

ειμαστε πολυ μακρια φιλαρακι, και εκει ατυχος ειμαι αντε και σωζω τα υπολοιπα αυγα, με παραμανα τι κανω?? μια καναρα εχω που ηδη ταιζει τους νεοσσους της απο την 3η γεννα της και οι νεοσσοι εσκασα μολις 23 απριλη .ακολουθω τις συμβουλες σας και ειμαι αισιοδοξος ισως πιο μετα να ειναι πιο ετοιμη η κυρια, υπομονη, βεβαια απο το αυγο που εχω στη φωτο , δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι βατεμενο η αβατευτο.

----------


## tasioskis

Κυριε Δημητρη στη φωτο που απαντησατε αν βλεπετε η θυληκια καθεται μεσα, αλλα για λιγο , δεν μπορω να πω οτι μπηκε βγηκε αλλα καθησε, σημερα για πρωτη φορα απο την ημερα που τα εχω την ειδα να τρωει σουπιοκοκαλλο απλα εγινε μπροστα μου δε σημαινει οτι δεν ξαναεφαγε, απο οτι ειδα απο συμπεριφορα ο αρσεινκος συνεχισε το τραγουδι , αλλα κυνηγητο εγινε μολις μια φορα, λειπω απο το σπιτι απο τις 10 το πρωι , εχω και τσοχα και καλαθακι, μαλλον θα βαλω καλαθακι διοτι την τσοχα δεν την δεχονται και την πετανε κατω, εκτος αν την ραψω. Σε αυτη την φωλια ειδα το αυγο, μπορω να την βαλω και πανω στην πορτα , το κλουβι εχει και αλλη πορτα στα δεξια που στη ουσια την τροφη - αυγο τα βαζω απο τα δεξια.

----------


## jk21

Toτε βαζεις τη φωλια πισω απο την πορτα λοιπον και βαζεις το καλαθακι αλλα βαλε και λιγο υλικο εσωτερικα οπως σου ειπε ο Ανδρεας .Κατα προτιμηση βαμβακι ή οποιο την βλεπεις συνηθως να παιρνει στο στομα και να παιζει 

Στην περιπτωση που πεσεις σε περιεργο θηλυκο που δεν κλωσσα (αν και το πουλακι σου δειχνει κοινωνικο ) ψαξε για συσκευη παραγωγης γιαουρτιου  . Εχει θερμοστατη σε θερμοκρασια που μας βολευει και με σφουγγαρι μουσκεμα που θα βαζεις μεσα εκτος του μπωλ με τα αυγα και το βαμβακι , πιστευω οτι ισως καταφερεις να κανεις κατι σαν brooder


Oμως ειμαι αισιοδοξος 




Θελω να δεις τωρα το απογευμα και ειδικα το μισαωρο πριν κουρνιασει  αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο και σε ποσοτητα

----------


## tasioskis

Συγγνωμη τωρα ειδα οτι δεν ειχα βαλει τη φωτο με το αυγο και τον κροκο εκτεθημενο

----------


## jk21

Αυτη η μερια του κροκου δειχνει ασπορο αυγο . Θα σου πουνε βεβαια και τα παιδια αλλα δεν βλεπω << ματι >>  .





Αν ομως κανει και αυριο αυγο , μην αποκλειεις να ειναι ενσπορο αυτο που θα ερθει και να ακολουθησει πληρης κυκλος αυγων

----------


## MacGyver

> ειμαστε πολυ μακρια φιλαρακι, και εκει ατυχος ειμαι αντε και σωζω τα υπολοιπα αυγα, με παραμανα τι κανω?? μια καναρα εχω που ηδη ταιζει τους νεοσσους της απο την 3η γεννα της και οι νεοσσοι εσκασα μολις 23 απριλη .ακολουθω τις συμβουλες σας και ειμαι αισιοδοξος ισως πιο μετα να ειναι πιο ετοιμη η κυρια, υπομονη, βεβαια απο το αυγο που εχω στη φωτο , δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι βατεμενο η αβατευτο.


Να ξέρεις οτι μπορεις να αποθηκεύσεις τα αυγά μεχρι 10 ημέρες περίπου στις κατάλληλες συνθήκες. Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί και να στρωθεί το θηλυκό σου

----------


## romel

Αν βλέπεις πολύ συχνά μαλώματα (κάθε 3-4 λεπτά) ενδεχομένως ο αρσενικός από το πολύ κυνήγι (λόγω πυρώματος) να μην της άφησε χρόνο να χτίσει φωλιά. Είναι σύνηθες σε έτοιμα ζευγάρια ο αρσενικός να κράζει τη θηλύκια ώστε να φτιάξει φωλιά και με τη σειρά του αυτός να βατεψει (που ναι κ το ένστικτό του) πλην όμως λόγω του υπερβολικού μαλώματος καταλήγει και δεν της επιτρέπει  να χτίσει. Οπότε ένα χώρισμα για καμιά βδομάδα για να κόψεις αντιδράσεις θα ήταν ενδεδειγμένο για να τις δώσεις άνεση να χτίσει. Επίσης συμφωνώ με τις προτάσεις για αλλαγές στη φωλιά που σου γίνανε, μπορεί να μην της αρέσει η θέση της φωλιά η να μη νιώθει ασφάλεια λόγω μη επαρκούς κάλυψης κ γι αυτό να μη τη χτίζει. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κ τα δύσκολα σενάρια η θηλύκια να γεννά κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο μιμούμενη ενδεχομένως την μητέρα της (επικοινώνησε με τον προηγούμενο ιδιοκτήτη προς τούτο) η το ζευγάρι παρόλο που ναι πειρωμενο να μην είναι ταιριασμένο (οι καρδερίνες, ειδικά οι θηλυκές έχουν προτιμήσεις, αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις αν κράζει συνεχεία η θηλύκια τον αρσενικό, αν και σε σένα νομίζω γίνεται το αντίθετο οπότε δε το θεωρό πιθανό να έχεις αταίριαστο ζευγάρι).

----------


## tasioskis

Εβαλα τη φωλια μπροστα , εβαλα μεσα νημα και βαμβακι , οπως και 2 ψευτικα αυγα. Σημερα δε βρηκα κανενα αυγο , ουτε στον πατο ουτε σε φωλια.  Η θυληκια κανει τα "προβλεπομενα" δηλαδη να παιρνει βαμβακι απο την φωλια και να το κανει βολτα στο κλουβι , οπως και ο αρσενικος να μπαινει στη φωλια και να την καλει ..

----------


## tasioskis

Αυτη ειναι η σωστη φωτο η σημερινη

----------


## adreas

Μπορείς   να  βγάλεις   την  εξωτερική   φωλιά  και   να  βάλεις  εσωτερική   κάνε  μου  τη  χάρη  και  μην  ασχολείσαι   με  ομελέτες   και  σποριασμένα  αυγά.

----------


## Nenkeren

Σε περιπτωση που σε μπερδευει,ο αντρεας εννοει να βαλεις αλλου τυπου φωλια στο ιδιο σημειο και να αφαιρεσεις αυτη.

----------


## amastro

> Μπορείς   να  βγάλεις   την  εξωτερική   φωλιά  και   να  βάλεις  εσωτερική   κάνε  μου  τη  χάρη  και  μην  ασχολείσαι   με  ομελέτες   και  σποριασμένα  αυγά.


Αν δείξουν τα πουλιά ότι την αποδέχονται, γιατί να την αλλάξει;
Ας περιμένει μερικές ημέρες να δει συμπεριφορά.

----------


## adreas

Μα   πως  αφού  δεν  έχει  στρώσει   καν  να   βγάλει  όλη  αυτή  τη  σιδεριά   να  τη  στρώσει   ο  ίδιος   να  έχει  πρόσβαση  το  θηλυκό  από  όλες  τις  μεριές.  Αφού  κάνει   αυγά   και  δεν  στρώνει  φωλιά  άλλαξε   κάτι…………………………………… δώσε  της  την  ευκαιρία.

----------


## kostas salonika

Andrea στην περίπτωση που προσπαθεί να κάνει βάζει βγάζει,κάθεται μέσα στρώνει αλλά χαλάει..
Τι φταίει;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

τελικα δεν ειχα καλαθακι για να βαλω στη φωλια, και ουτε εσωτερικου τυπου φωλια, ετσι αλλαξα την θεση στη φωλια που βρεθηκε το ενα αυγο και εβαλα μεσα οπωςειπα τσοχα και ετρωσα νημα με βαμβακι απο μονος μου, εβαλα επισης και 2 αυγα ψευτικα. καποια στιγμη εκατσε ο αρσενικος και καλουσε την θυληκια οπως θα δειτε στο βιντεο. Η θυληκια οπως παντα μια απο τα ιδια , παιρνει υλικο απο την φωλια και το πεταει απο δω και απο κει.

----------


## MacGyver

Τα ψεύτικα αυγά βοηθούν σε κάτι? Από τη στιγμή που το θηλυκό δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για τη φωλιά ακόμα μήπως δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα?

----------


## tasioskis

> Τα ψεύτικα αυγά βοηθούν σε κάτι? Από τη στιγμή που το θηλυκό δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για τη φωλιά ακόμα μήπως δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα?


μπορει να μην ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα , αλλα πριν χρονια ειχα μια καναρα που ενω εστρωσε κανονικα την φωλια της , γεννουσε τα αυγα της στον πατο, την επομενη που εβαλα ψευτικα στην φωλια της για να την "οδηγησω" στο σωστο μερος , πηγε κανονικα και γεννησε στη φωλια, θα μου πεις αλλο πουλι το ενα και αλλη περιπτωση , και αλλο πουλι με αλλη περιπτωση η καρδερίνα.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που κατα τη γνωμη μου ενοχλουσε το πουλι , ηταν η θεση της φωλιας εσωτερικα και οχι μπροστα  , με εμποδιο στο να βγει αμεσα προς τον εσωτερικο κεντρικο κυριως χωρο του κλουβιου . Τωρα ηρθε μπροστα .Στο σημειο αυτο με ιδια φωλια και πιο καλλυμενη εχω ηδη θηλυκο μου να κλωσσα και με ανοιχτες φωλιες και με λιγοτερο καλλυμα εχω αλλες δυο να ετοιμαζονται .Ειναι θεμα γουστου πουλιου η φωλια . Δεν ειδαμε ακομα το γουστο του σε αυτη τη φωλια στη σωστη θεση αλλα και σε ανοιχτου τυπου να παει αμεσα και αυτες μια χαρα ειναι .Η ουσια παντως ειναι , οτι το πουλι ειχε βγαλει απλα δυο αυγουλακια μη κανονικης γεννας και αυτο και μονο ,μπορει αν ευθυνεται στο οτι δεν ειχε στρωσει φωλια , εστω και στο λαθος σημειο που πιστευω οτι ηταν 

Παντως επειδη τα φυτα τα φυσικα ξεραθηκα αμεσα , θα ελεγα να εχεις μια καλυψη και με δεδομενο οτι εκεινα τα πλακακια ψευτικου γρασιδιου υπαρχει σε γνωστο μεγαλο παιχνιδαδικο που εχετε και σεις στην κυπρο , θα σου λεγα να παρεις ενα ή εστω καποιο κλαδι με ψευτικο φυλλωμα (θα βρεις επισης εκει ) .Αλλου δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα καλυψη

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα παιδια , και συγγνωμη αν σας κουραζω , τα πουλια μια απο τα ιδια , η θυληκια δεν αφηνει τον αρσενικο να την πλησιασει ουτε στην ιδια πατηθρα ( δεν μαλωνουν) αλλα οταν καθεται εκεινη σε μια πατηθρα και παει και ο αρσενικος , του φωναζει και αυτος φευγει , οτι υλικο εστρωσα μεσα στη φωλια εγω , σημερα το βρηκα στον πατο , αλλο αυγο δεν βρηκα , καποιο μελος ειχε προτεινει να τα χωρισω ετσι ωστε η θυληκια να προετοιμαστει καλυτερα μηπως φιαξει και φωλια , τι λετε να προχωρησω σε αυτη την επιλογη?

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη μου , φυσικα οχι απολυτη ! 


: τα αφηνεις μαζι και ολα θα ερθουν .Οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη ορμονικα για κανονικη γεννα , θα στρωσει .Δινε βαμβακι , μεχρι να ξεκινησει , ωστε να μην πηγαινει και τζαμπα το αλλο υλικο

Καλυτερα μην εχεις αυγο στη φωλια

----------


## kostas karderines

Τάσο καλημέρα! Παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου και θα σου πω τι έχω διαπιστώσει!Τα πουλιά είναι μία χαρά,το ότι δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι ακόμα πέρα από την αλλαγή όταν τα πήρες είναι ότι φταις και συ κάπου!Οι καρδερίνες θέλουν την ησυχία τους!Το να έχεις αλλάξει πενήντα φορές την θέση της φωλιάς ,να βάζεις χέρια μέσα όλοι την ώρα και να είσαι όλη την ώρα από πάνω τους ή να τα τράβας βίντεο μόνο κακό τους κάνεις!Τα πουλιά για μενα έπρεπε να τα είχες κάπου έξω ψηλά με την ησυχία τους και τέρμα!Ξέρουν τι θα κάνουν! Εννοείται ότι όταν βάζεις εσύ νήμα στην φωλιά θα το πετάξουν έξω!!! Ελπίζω να σου πάνε καλά από εδώ και πέρα!

----------


## tasioskis

σιγουρα η παρουσια μου ειναι καθημερινη, και μαιστα τα ενοχλω και 3 φορες την ημερα. Διοτι αυτη την περιοδο τους βαζω καθε μερα αυγο. στις 7 το πρωι και στις 14:00 το μεσημερι το αλλαζω για να τους βαλω φρεσκο και μετα το βραδυ πριν κουρνιασουν τους το βγαζω , οι θερμοκρασιες εδω ειναι παραλογες, εχτες στις 9 το πρωι ειχαμε 31 βαθμους , ειναι οι μοναδικες φορες που βαζω χερι μεσα, δεν δειχνουν να ενοχλουνται (εννοω να χτυπανε στα καγκελα απο τρομο) ισα ισα που η "μουλαρα" η θυληκια οταν εχω χερι μεσα και τυχαινει να ειναι σε ταιστρα με σπορους ουτε απο ενστικτο δεν κανει πιο κει, συνεχιζει να τρωει σπορους, η αυγοθηκη ειναι ακριβως διπλα στην ταιστρα. Δεν σημαινει βεβαια οτι με αυτη μου την παρουσια οτι τα πουλια δεν ερχονται πισω, και συμφωνω μαζι σου, αλλα ειναι καποιες φορες που επιβαλλεται η παρουσια μου, Οσο για τα βιντεο που βγαζω και τις φωτος, το κανω απο μακρια σε αποσταση ασφαλειας, ισως και αυτο να τα επηρεάζει. Μου αρεσει καθε ειδους πτηνου συντροφιας και μου αρεσουν να βοηθαω τα ζωα, στο σπιτι μου εχω κηπο πολυ ευκολα θα μπορουσα να εχω μια μεγαλη κλουβα και να χωσω 5 ζευγαρια με τις φωλιες τους και οτιδηποτε  χρεαζονται , δεν ειναι ομως αυτο που θελω , εκτος οτι στον κηπο μου ταιζουμε τις γατες της γειτονιας , με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο εχοντας ενα κλουβι με πουλια εξω εστω και κρεμασμενο σε τοιχο , τα θελω να τα ακουω και να τα χαιρομαι μεσα στο σπιτι, επισης απο τελη Ιουνιου μεχρι 15 Αυγουστου , εκτος απο την τρελη υγρασια που ανετα μπορει να φτασει μεχρι και 80% , εχουμε και κατι θερμοκρασιες που ανετα φτανουν 43 βαθμους, σκεψου εχτες στις 9 το πρωι αρχες Μαιου ειχαμε 31 βαθμους. Προτιμω τα πουλια να ειναι μεσα .

----------


## kostas karderines

> σιγουρα η παρουσια μου ειναι καθημερινη, και μαιστα τα ενοχλω και 3 φορες την ημερα. Διοτι αυτη την περιοδο τους βαζω καθε μερα αυγο. στις 7 το πρωι και στις 14:00 το μεσημερι το αλλαζω για να τους βαλω φρεσκο και μετα το βραδυ πριν κουρνιασουν τους το βγαζω , οι θερμοκρασιες εδω ειναι παραλογες, εχτες στις 9 το πρωι ειχαμε 31 βαθμους , ειναι οι μοναδικες φορες που βαζω χερι μεσα, δεν δειχνουν να ενοχλουνται (εννοω να χτυπανε στα καγκελα απο τρομο) ισα ισα που η "μουλαρα" η θυληκια οταν εχω χερι μεσα και τυχαινει να ειναι σε ταιστρα με σπορους ουτε απο ενστικτο δεν κανει πιο κει, συνεχιζει να τρωει σπορους, η αυγοθηκη ειναι ακριβως διπλα στην ταιστρα. Δεν σημαινει βεβαια οτι με αυτη μου την παρουσια οτι τα πουλια δεν ερχονται πισω, και συμφωνω μαζι σου, αλλα ειναι καποιες φορες που επιβαλλεται η παρουσια μου, Οσο για τα βιντεο που βγαζω και τις φωτος, το κανω απο μακρια σε αποσταση ασφαλειας, ισως και αυτο να τα επηρεάζει. Μου αρεσει καθε ειδους πτηνου συντροφιας και μου αρεσουν να βοηθαω τα ζωα, στο σπιτι μου εχω κηπο πολυ ευκολα θα μπορουσα να εχω μια μεγαλη κλουβα και να χωσω 5 ζευγαρια με τις φωλιες τους και οτιδηποτε  χρεαζονται , δεν ειναι ομως αυτο που θελω , εκτος οτι στον κηπο μου ταιζουμε τις γατες της γειτονιας , με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο εχοντας ενα κλουβι με πουλια εξω εστω και κρεμασμενο σε τοιχο , τα θελω να τα ακουω και να τα χαιρομαι μεσα στο σπιτι, επισης απο τελη Ιουνιου μεχρι 15 Αυγουστου , εκτος απο την τρελη υγρασια που ανετα μπορει να φτασει μεχρι και 80% , εχουμε και κατι θερμοκρασιες που ανετα φτανουν 43 βαθμους, σκεψου εχτες στις 9 το πρωι αρχες Μαιου ειχαμε 31 βαθμους. Προτιμω τα πουλια να ειναι μεσα .


Τάσο τα καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά που μου λες αλλά τα πουλιά νομίζω τα πήρες για έναν σκοπό,την αναπαραγωγή.ειναι κάποια πράγματα που πρέπει να τα κάνεις για να αυξήσεις της πιθανότητες! Εξάλλου έδωσες τόσα λεφτα,δεν είναι κρίμα?Έχεις όλο των χρόνο να τα ακούς,τώρα θέλουν ηρεμία!Εγώ να φανταστείς τώρα ούτε που τα καθαρίζω!φαι, νερό και δρόμο!Αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις δύο αρσενικά.τωρα κοιτάς να τα κάνεις σωστά όσο γίνεται μήπως καταφέρεις και βγαλεις κάποια πουλάκια γιατί του χρόνου δεν ξέρεις εάν θα τα έχεις!!!Για το καλό σου τα γράφω ολα αυτά.

----------


## MacGyver

> σιγουρα η παρουσια μου ειναι καθημερινη, και μαιστα τα ενοχλω και 3 φορες την ημερα. Διοτι αυτη την περιοδο τους βαζω καθε μερα αυγο. στις 7 το πρωι και στις 14:00 το μεσημερι το αλλαζω για να τους βαλω φρεσκο και μετα το βραδυ πριν κουρνιασουν τους το βγαζω ...


Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα κάνεις μια φορά: το πρωί αυγό και νερό και αλλαγή το άλλο πρωί. Το αυγό δεν παθαίνει κάτι αν μείνει μέσα, απλά δεν θα πάνε να το φάνε (αρκεί να μην είναι έκθετο στον ήλιο).

Επειδή είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα, προσπαθώ να κάνω λίγο πολύ τα προαναφερόμενα... Υπομονή χρειάζεται

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα Τασο να πω και εγω μερικα πραγματα, δεν εχω εμπειρια βεβαια οπως πολλα παιδια που ασχολουνται χροοονια με τις καρδερινες,τα δικα μου τα εχω 2χρονια+, ακομα μαθαινω,
θα προσπαθησω να σου βγαλω βιντεο οταν κηνυγαει ο αρσενικος την θηλυκια και τσακωνονται να δεις οτι κσι εγω τα ιδια εχω, οπως καταλαβες απο ολους μεσα στο φορουμ που εχουν Ιθαγενη ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη η αναπαραγωγη απο οτι σε καναρινια, οχι πως τα καναρινια ειναι ευκολα βεβαια.... αφου τις εχεις μεσα οπως ειπες και εχετε τοσο πολυ ζεστη το καλοκαιρι εξω, μεσα στο σπιτι δεν εχεις περισσοτερη?
και δεν θα εχετε τις πορτες ανοιχτες επειδη θα κανει ζεστη?
ξερεις οτι πρεπει να κανεις καθε μερα καποιες συγκεκριμενες κινησεις, και το βραδυ οχι θορυβους που δεν ξερουν τα πουλια αλλιως και να σου φτιαξουν φωλια ή εχουν μικρα μπορει να τα παρατησουν επειδη αγχωθηκαν ή τρομαξαν το βραδυ? και σου μιλαω για βραδυ γιατι την ημερα θα εχουν χρονο να ηρεμησουν, οσο για το καθαρισμα που μου το εχουν πει πολλοι,να μην καθαριζω εγω δεν μπορω να το καμω,νιωθω ασχημα για τα πουλια
σου ευχομαι πολλα μικρα να βγαλεις με υγιεις τους γονεις
δεν σου τα λεω με κακο τροπο και ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου , οπως και ολους τους αλλους τους ευχαριστω, σε κανενα σπιτι σεν κανει τοσο ζεστη μεσα οσο εχει εξω, ποτε και πουθενα δεν γινεται αυτο, οπως ακριβως και το χειμωνα, οσο κρυο και να εχει εξω ,τοσο κρυο δεν  εχει μεσα, το γνωριζω οτι τα ενοχλω συνεχεια απο την απειρια μου γιατι θελω το καλο τους , απλα δεν θα βαζω πλεον το χερι μου μεσα τοσες φορες καθημερινα. Σιγουρα δεν δεχομαι να υπαρχει ενα αυγο 24 ωρες στο κλουβι , ειδικα σε καρδερινες που ειναι πιο ευαλωτες σε εντερικα . Τα αφηνω στην ησυχια τους και θα βρουν το δρομο τους. μΔεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος λογος για παρεξηγηση.

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα σου πω κάτι...προσπάθησε να πάθεις αμνησία ότι έχεις πουλιά μεχρει και Αύγουστο..

Εκτός άμα φτάσεις στο στάδιο να έχεις μικρά που θέλουν έλεγχο...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

xaxaxaxa, toso apla!!! οκ παιδια .

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν θέλω να σε τρομάξω αλλά πρέπει ...
Παρακολούθηση από μακριά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Ας προσθέσω και εγώ κάτι.
Πολλές φορές είναι και στο χαρακτήρα των πουλιών.
Έχω ζευγάρι που δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα όσο κοντά και να έχω τα χέρια μου και άλλο 
ζευγάρι που κοπανιέται από μακρυα που στέκομαι.
Πάντως ο κανόνας είναι να μην τα ενοχλούμε και προπάντων όχι μετακινήσεις.

----------


## tasioskis

Σιγουρα δε μετακινω τα κλουβια , οπως και σιγουρα τα ενοχλω λιγο παραπανω απο το κανονικο , για μενα δεν γινεται διαφορετικα , πρεπει να βαζω αυγο , οπως πρεπει να καθαριζω και την τροφη τους καθημερινα. Δεν βιαζομαι για μωρακια , και ας χασω την φετινη χρονια , ας με μαθουν τα πουλακια , γερα να ειναι και δυνατα και μου δινουν με το καλο απογονουν απο την επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο, θα εχω μαθει και εγω καλυτερα την συμεπριφορα τους οπως και αυτα εμενα, ισως να ειναι καλυτερα ετσι ωστε του χρονου σαν πιο εμπειρος να μπορω να ανταπεξελθω καλυτερα σε καποια "ατυχια" , ειναι η πρωτη μου εμπειρια με αυτα τα πουλια και μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι μεχρι στιγμης πολυ τυχερος, διοτι δεν εχω φοβισμενα πουλια και δειχνουν πολυ εξικοιωμενα με την ανθρωπινη παρουσια , και αυτο το οφείλω περισσοτερο στον προηγουμενο κατοχο τους που τα προσεχε παρα πολυ , ασχετα αν τα ειχε μονιμα στο μπαλκονι του. Ειναι σιγουρα μαγεια να βλεπεις και να εισαι μεσα στην αναπαραγωγη τους και να σου δινουν απογονους , αλλα ειδικα εγω σημερα πινοντας το καφε μου μετα απο τις συνηθισμένες προσθηκες αυγου, νερου , τροφης , να ακουω για παραπανω απο 30 λεπτα τον αρσενικο να κελαηδαει ασταματητα , μονο τυχερος μπορω να ειμαι . Τωρα αν παρ'ολα  αυτα η τυχη μου φερει και καποια ενσπορα αυγουλακια , ε δε θα πουμε και οχι  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## adreas

> Εννοείται ότι όταν βάζεις εσύ νήμα στην φωλιά θα το πετάξουν έξω!!! Ελπίζω να σου πάνε καλά από εδώ και πέρα!


Πριν   2  χρόνια   σχεδόν σε  όλα  τα  ζευγάρια   μου   τις  φωλιές   τις  άρχισα  εγώ  και  αυτά   βάλανε  την  τελική   πινελιά!!!!!!  Και   στο  είχα   πει    στο  τηλέφωνο

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα παιδια , μολις πριν απο λιγο ειδα βατεμα , και μπορω να πω ηταν ολοκκηρομενο , ( στο τελος ο αρσενικος εκατσε εκστασιασμενος στη πατηθρα μερικα δευτερολεπτα) . Εν τω μεταξυ σημερα ο καιρος ειναι βροχερος και δεν εχει πολυ φως το δωματιο. Φωλια δε ειναι στρωμενη.

----------


## kostas salonika

Δώσε άφθονο νήμα να έχουν και παρακολουθα.υα κάνουν και φωλιά..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Εχω βαλει νημα μαζι με βαμβακι μεσα , εχω βαλει σκετο νημα , και σκετο βαμβακι

----------


## sotos2908

Μπράβο φιλε μου σου εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά. Αφού ξεκίνησαν μην φοβάσαι τπτ...... Απλά να μην τα ενοχλείς σχεδόν καθόλου...... Περιμένω νέα σου......

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα παιδια , 2 μερες μετα το βατεμα και δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο να σας πω , η φωλια αστρωτη , το υλικο για τη φωλια ειναι διασπαρτο στον πατο. Η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων ειναι ιδια , ισως ο αρσενικος δεν κελαηδαει οσο κελαηδουσε πριν , μπορει και να ειναι ιδεα μου αυτο βεβαια. Δε τα πολυ ενοχλω , οτι νεοτερο εχω θα σας γραψω.

----------


## jk21

> Καλημερα παιδια , 2 μερες μετα το βατεμα και δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο να σας πω , η φωλια αστρωτη , το υλικο για τη φωλια ειναι διασπαρτο στον πατο. Η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων ειναι ιδια , ισως ο αρσενικος δεν κελαηδαει οσο κελαηδουσε πριν


μαλλον << εδεσε >> το γαιδαρο του ... καλο το βλεπω αυτο ... Υπομονη για λιγο ακομα

----------


## jk21

Τασο τι νεα απ το ζευγαρακι; 

Δεν φανταζομαι να το ξεχασες στον αυτοματο;  ::

----------


## tasioskis

Τιποτσ κυριε Δημητρη , τελικα το βατεμα που ειδα , πρεπει να ηταν αεροβατεμα, ουτε αυγα ουτε φωλια, οσες φορες και να βαλω νημα το βρισκω,

----------


## tasioskis

καλημερα παιδια. μια απο τα ιδια, σημερα που αρχισα τον καθαρισμων των κλουβιων , προσεξα την καρδερινα μου να καθεται σε πατηθρα με κατεβασμενα τα φτερα και πολυ νωχελικη, τελικα δεν αγγιξα τιποτα για να μην την στρεσσαρω περισσοτερο, απομακρυνθηκα απο το κλυοβι ετσι ωστε να εχω μονο εγω οπτικη επαφη με τα πουλια, 20 λεπτα μετα βλεπω να γεννα αυγο στο πατο ,εκει που καθοταν στην πατηθρα, να πω οτι τις 2 τελευταιες μερες εχω δει νημα στη φωλια ,αλλα οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο οπως το βλεπω στις πατηθρες που το σκορπα απο δω κι απο κει ετσι ειναι και στη φωλια, αλλα το αυγο το γεννησε στην πατηθρα και εσπασε. Απο την προηγουμενη φορα που εκανε το ιδιο , κατω απο τις πατηθρες εβαζα μαλακες πετσετες και βαμβακι για να μην εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα , παλι επαιρνε το βαμβακι απο κατω και το πηγαινε απο δω και απο κει.Μετα την γεννηση του αυγου ξανα ζωηρεψε και πεταει σε ολο το κλουβι

----------


## MacGyver

Βάλε πετσέτες αντι για βαμβάκι και λίγες πατιθρες και οσο πιο χαμηλά στον πάτο γίνεται. Ελπίζω να εχεις παραμανα πρόχειρη

----------


## tasioskis

> Βάλε πετσέτες αντι για βαμβάκι και λίγες πατιθρες και οσο πιο χαμηλά στον πάτο γίνεται. Ελπίζω να εχεις παραμανα πρόχειρη


εβγαλα τις πατηθρες και αφησα 2  χαμηλες, εβαλα απο κατω σε ολο το κλουβι πετσετα μπανιου, η παραμανα που εχω διαθεσιμη καθετε το 6ο της αυγο απο την 4η γεννα της για φετος , μια ασπορη (η πρωτη χωρις αρσενικο 2 ενσπορες και ητελευταια ασπορη χωρις αρσενικο παλι) αρα ειναι αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενη για να ρισκαρω να της πασαρω αυγα , αν και εφοσον βγαλει η καρδερινα αλλα αυγα και ειναι , παμε για εκκολαπτικη μηχανη και βλεπουμε.

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να σωσεις το επομενο αυγουλακι , ωστε να δουμε αν ειναι ενσπορο ή ασπορο . Αν συνεχισει να κανει και τις επομενες μερες εστω και εξω  μαλλον ενσπορα θα ειναι .Αν ομως εχει σπασιματα , ισως και αυτα ειναι ασπορα .Θα δουμε ...

----------


## MacGyver

Η παραμανα λογικά αντέχει. Οι ασπορες γεννες δεν τη  επιβαρυνουν ιδιαίτερα και πιστεύω αξίζει τον κόπο η προσπάθεια. Αν μετά απο μια βδομάδα και ωοσκοπηση ειναι ασπορα μπορεις να της τα αφαιρέσεις και να την αφήσεις να ξεκουραστεί

----------


## tasioskis

της παραμανας σιγουρα ειναι ασπορα , της εχω αφαιρεσει τον αρσενικο εδω και 40 μερες περιπου. Η καρδερινα δεν εβγαλε αλλο αυγο.

----------


## jk21

> Η καρδερινα δεν εβγαλε αλλο αυγο.


.... καλο αυτο . Απλα δεν εχει ξεκινησει κανονικη γεννα .Το προτιμω απ το να εχει κακη συνηθεια να γεννα εκτος 

Μας βαζεις και μια κοντινη φωτο του αρσενικου ; δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα ... Εγω εναν ... αρσενικο που μου κελαηδουσε κιολας , τον εχω να κλωσσα σημερα αυγουλακια  ::

----------


## tasioskis

χαχαχαχα δεν νομιζω κυριε Δημητρη, λιγοτερο απο μηνα πριν , τον ειδα να την βατευει , αλλα αυριο θα σας τον βγαλω φωτο.

----------


## tasioskis

καλησπερα παιδια , επειδη αρχισε αποτομα η ανοδος θερμοκρασιας και εντος της εβδομαδας περιμενουμε 35αρια , μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να χωρισω το ζευγαρακι μου και να βγαλω τις φωλιες απο μεσα?

----------


## jk21

Στη φυση που επισης εχει ζεστη , θα χωρισουν λιγο πριν την πτεροροια , ισως και αργοτερα αν συνεχισουν μαζι σε κοπαδια .Εγω δεν τα χωριζω .Οτι σου πουνε και τα παιδια και αποφασιζεις μετα εσυ

----------


## MacGyver

Θα έλεγα οτι δεν έχει χαθει η αναπαραγωγή σεζόν γιατί στο χώρο σου η θερμοκρασία είναι μικρότερη. Μην αφαιρέσεις τις φωλιές ακόμα, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα ακόμα και αν δεν προχωρήσουν. Μπορείς να τα χωρίσεις για λίγες μέρες και να έχεις φωλιά και στα δύο και να τα ξανα ενώσεις. Σε δικο μου ζευγαράκι έπιασε αυτή η μέθοδος (χωρίς να βλέπονται) και μόλις τα ένωσα ειδα βατεματα και τωρα στρώνουν με μανια τη φωλιά που ειχε το θηλυκό.

----------


## tasioskis

οκ εβαλα χωρισμα , εβαλα και στη μεση ενα ξυλο κοντρα πλακε για να μην βλεπονται. ,στη μερια του αρσενικου δεν εχει φωλια. ποσες μερες να τα αφησω ετσι?

----------


## MacGyver

Βάλε μια φωλιά και από την πλευρά του αρσενικού, ίσως να διαλέξουν αυτή. Σε 5 μέρες περίπου μπορείς να βγάλεις το χώρισμα, προτείνω πρωινές ώρες (πχ Κυριακή και να πίνεις το καφεδάκι σου βλέποντας αντιδράσεις). Εν τω μεταξύ δίνεις κανονικά νήμα και βαμβάκι και στα δύο και ενισχυμένη τροφή με αυγό, χορταρικά κλπ. Αυτή η συνταγή πέτυχε μέχρι στιγμής σε μένα (έχουν φτιάξει σούπερ φωλιά και το θηλυκό κοιμάται 2 βράδια μέσα...)

----------


## tasioskis

xexe , ειναι αστειο, τους εβαλα το χωρισμα τους εβαλα και το κοντρα πλακε για να μην βλεπονται, ο αρσενικος κρεμιεται κανονικα απο το ανοιγμα πανω ψηλα και περνα ισα ισα το κεφαλακι του προς την μερια της γουρουνας που ουτε σημασια δεν του δινει .

----------


## tasioskis

σημερα εβγαλα το χωρισμα για να αλλαξω την πετσετα που εχω στη μερια της θηλυκιας, (το κλουβι που εχω , ο πατος ειναι συρταρωτός αλλα η σχαρα που χωριζει τον πατο δεν βγαινει) τα πουλια ενωθηκαν για λιγο μεχρι να της στρωσω την καθαρη πετσετα , πριν απομακρυνθω απο το κλουβι , βλεπω την θηλυκια να παιρνει νημα να πηγαινει στη φωλια της και μετα να καλει (σιγανο αλλα συνεχες τιτιβισμα) τον αρσενικο , και με την σταση του σωματος  να στου στηνεται για βατεμα , φυσικα ο αρσενικος δεν εχασε ευκαιρια και εγινε η πραξη , και ολα αυτα πριν εγω απομακρυνθω απο το κλουβι , επειδη εχω μια πολυ μικρη εμεπιρια απο βατεματα απο τα καναρινια μου , θα πω οτι δεν ηταν σωστο , στις 8 μαιου που ειδα παλι βατεμα απο τις καρδερινες μου ηταν πιο σωστο , στο σημερινο δεν ειδα τον αρσενικο μετα το βατεμα να κατσει στο κλαρακι εκστασιασμενος, φανταζομαι καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω. απο κει και υστερα δεν ξαναειδα βατεμα , απλα την θηλυκια να μην αφηνει τον αρσενικο να την πλησιασει και να τον κυνηγαει ορισμενες φορες.

----------


## IscarioTis

και εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο ειμαι ακομα, οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι υπαρχει χρονος ακομα
εμενα παιρνει κλωστες τς παει στην φωλια τις βαζει μεσα κανει μια βολτα στο κλουβι, τις βγαζει τις ψιλομαδαει λιγο και τις ξαναβαζει μεσα και αυτο γινεται ολη μερα σχεδον

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

καλα εμενα το κανει μηνες αυτο . ::

----------


## MacGyver

Καλο σημάδι ότι τον προσκάλεσε στο σπίτι της... Τελικά μου φαινεται και σε 2ο ζευγαρακι που έχω θα δοκιμάσω το χώρισμα. ..για να ξυπνήσουν λιγο τα ένστικτα τους. Το 1ο ζευγαρακι έχει φτιάξει πολύ ωραια φωλιά αλλα δεν ξαναείδα φλερτ κλπ από οταν τα χωρισα και τα ενωσα. Ίσως θελουν καθε απογευμα χώρισμα και το ορωι να τα ενωνουμε πάλι μου φαίνεται

----------


## tasioskis

αντε να δουμε τι θα βγει και απο αυτο. παντως μετα το πρωινο δε τα ξανα χώρισα  , φαντασου να βγαλει αυγα αυτη την φορα να καταφερω να τα σωσω και να μην εχω παραμανα, σημερα πεταξα τα 5 ασπορα αυγα της καναρας μου και της εβγαλα τη φωλια.

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχεις μεχρι στιγμης ιστορικο κακης συμπεριφορας απ το θηλυκο !!!!  δεν εκανε κανονικη γεννα , ωστε να ανησυχεις γιατι γεννησε εκτος φωλιας καποια αυγα . Τα αυγα της ηταν αβατευτα μεμονωμενα . Δεν παει να πει οτι καθε φορα που βλεπουμε βατεμα ειναι και ενσπορο .Αλλοτε τα πουλια δεν ειναι ετοιμα ορμονικα (το σπερμα αυξανεται με την αυξηση καποιων ορμονων λογω αυξησης του φωτος της ημερας )  αλλοτε δεν κανουν καν ολοκληρωμενη (ανατομικα ) την πραξη !

Δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω μια τετοια συμπεριφορα , οπως και για κανενα πουλι που δεν εχουμε δει ξανα πως συμπεριφερεται αλλα δεν ειναι συχνη σε καρδερινες πραγματικης εκτροφης (θηλυκες ) και η δικια σου οχι μονο δειχνει εκτροφης αλλα και κοινωνικοποιημενο πουλι (στο βιντεο που ειχαμε δει ) 

Αυτο που θα χρειασθει να εχεις το νου σου , ειναι να παρεις νωρις το αυγο ,μην πειραχθει απο τον αρσενικο (συμβαινει πιο συχνα αλλα και παλι οχι στανταρ ) , ωστε σε αυτη την περιπτωση να τον αφαιρεις στη συνεχεια της γεννας , καθε απογευμα πριν το κουρνιασμα 


Κακως πετας τα ασπορα αυγα .Ειναι οτι πρεπει να μπαινουν σαν δοκιμη της συμπεριφορας του αρσενικου , αντι των κανονικων και αντι πλαστικων που ισως δυσκολα να πετουν εκτος φωλιας τα αρσενικα .

----------


## tasioskis

το βραδυ κουρνιασαν μαζι , το πρωι που ξυπνησα κατα τις 6:00 η θηλυκια ηταν μεσα στην φωλια, μετα τις 7:30 βγηκε να φαει , ειδα οτι εχει ενα αυγο πολυ μικρο , το αλλαξα με ψευτικο , ο αρσενικος δεν δειχνει να πλησιαζει την φωλια , περισσοτερα νεα σε λιγο

----------


## tasioskis

η θηλυκια δειχνει να φιαχνει την φωλια, βαζει βγαζει , δεν ξερω μπορει να προσπαθει να θαψει το ψευτικο αυγο που εβαλα, ο αρσενικος συνεχιζει να μην την ενοχλει , το παραξενο ειναι οτι η θηλυκια του στηθηκε 2 φορες μεχρι στιγμης και αυτος ουτε την πλησιασε.

----------


## tasioskis



----------


## kostas salonika

Παράξενο αυγό..είναι αυτό που φαίνεται η κηλίδες η λερώθηκε το αυγό;;
Άμα είναι λερωμένο πρόσεξε μην ζωριζετει να γέννηση..

Φωλιά έχει κάνει καθόλου ;;
Άμα έχει κάνει και βάζει τώρα από πάνω κατάλαβε ότι δεν είναι γόνιμο το αυγό αλλά και το δικό τις μάλλον ασπορο θα είναι 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

απο που να λερωθει το αυγο? κηλιδες ειναι , χτες ειδα βατεμα δεν νομιζω να προλλαβε να γονιμοποιηθει αυτο το αυγο αλλα δεν ξερω κιολας. Για πρωτη φορα μπορω να πω οτι εκανε φωλια , οχι πολλα πραγματα ομως .

----------


## MacGyver

Επιτέλους κάτι γίνεται... μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!

Προτείνω να μην βάζεις χέρι μέσα και να μην κάνεις αντικατάσταση στα αυγά. Άφησε την να φτιάξει φωλιά και να γεννήσει και όταν σου κάνει 4-5 αυγά βλέπεις αν τα κλωσά κανονικά ή πρέπει να τα πάρεις. Δώσε τους μια ευκαιρία να τα κάνουν όλα μόνα τους και μετά επεμβαίνεις.

Σταμάτα να τους δίνεις νήμα γιατί αν υπάρχει υλικό θα συνεχίσει να φτιάχνει πύργο και θα θάψει (άθελά της?) και τα αυγά.

Φιλικά πάντα και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## tasioskis

δηλαδη αυριο να το βαλω πισω αυτο το αυγο που πηρα??? να σου πω την αληθεια δεν βλεπω κίνδυνο απο τον αρσενικο για να τα σπασει . Ουτε εγω θελω να βαζω χερι μεσα , εχω προσαρμοσει το κλουβι ετσι ταιστρα και αυγοθηκη ειναι ακριβως μπροστα μου, οχι οτι εχουν προβλημα, με το που εβαλα το χερι μεσα να βγαλω το αυγο της , αυτη αντι να φοβηθει και να πεταξει στα καγκελα , συνεχισε να τρωει το βραστο αυγο.

----------


## jk21

ειχα ακουσει οτι εχουν ξεκινησει γερες ζεστες εκει κατω  .... με δεδομενο αυτο 

*Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών*


> *Ενα πολυ σημαντικο αρθρο ,για την βελτιστη φυλαξη των αυγών και τις ιδανικες συνθηκες επωασης (η επωαση εκει γινεται με ειδικο μηχανημα ,αλλα παρομοιες πρεπει να ειναι οι συνθηκες υγρασιας και θερμοκρασιας και στην επωαση απο τα ιδια τα πουλια (για αλλαγη της θερμοκρασιας σε βαθμους κελσιου οπου χρειαζεται : http://www.metric-conversions.org/te...to-celsius.htm )
> 
> 
> 
> http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/o...ching-eggs.pdf
> 
> 
> α) αρα η επωαση μπορει να ξεκινησει και μολις πανω απο 22.5 βαθμους κελσιου( 72 F )*



δεν σου αποκλειω , ενστικτωδως τα πουλια να καλυβουν τα αυγα , για να μην ανεβαινει εξ αρχης η θερμοκρασια πολυ (κατι σαν ελαφρια μονωση ) και ξεκινα νωριτερα η εκκολαψη απ τα υπολοιπα . Ομως συχνα το κανουν και σε ασπορα αυγα ή σε αυγα που καποιος εκ των γονιων αρνειται να αποδεχθει  . Η καλυψη ηταν ελαφρια που μπορουσε να βγει απ τα ιδια ή το παραχωσανε για τα καλα; 


η αφαιρεση των αυγων στα ιθαγενη , οταν γινεται σαν επιλογη , γινεται αν υπαρχει ιστορικο επιθετικοτητας απο τον αρσενικο .Συνηθως γινεται σε αβατευτα αλλα προσφατα σε δικο μου πουλι εγινε σε βατεμενα και ενω αρχικα δεν τα ειχε πειραξει .Σε πουλι χωρις παρελθον ειτε ρισκαρεις (εγω συνηθως ετσι κανω ) ειτε βαζεις αβατευτο πραγματικο και αν δεν το πειραξει τη μια μερα , συνηθως ( οχι παντα οπως αποδειχθηκε σε μενα αλλα και σε αλλου , ομως συνηθως ετσι συμβαινει .... ) δεν το πειραζει και τις αλλες . Αν δεν πειραξει λοιπον το αυγο , αν θες αφηνεις να βγαλει και τα αλλα και το βαζεις ξανα ειτε αν κατσει στα αυγα μονιμα νωριτερα , ειτε με τη γεννηση του 4ου αυγου . 

Γενικα στην αναπαραγωγη καλα ειναι να βαζουμε χερι μεσα στο κλουβι , μονο οταν υπαρχει αναγκη για να μην τα ενοχλουμε .Αν υπαρξει εμφανης αναγκη ομως πρεπει να το κανουμε ... 

Ομως η δικια μου αποψη τουλαχιστον , ειναι οτι στο χωρο εκτροφης , χωρις να ενοχλουμε , πρεπει και να δινουμε το παρον (οχι με αποτομες κινησεις και συμπεριφορες ) ωστε τα πουλια να μας συνηθιζουν (απλα το κανουμε , οταν ηδη το καναμε και αρκετο καιρο πριν και οχι ξαφνικα να μας βλεπουν συνεχως ) και να ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενα και παρατηρουμε αρκετα την καθε συμπεριφορα τους και ειδικα τις αλλαγες , ειτε θετικες ειτε αρνητικες (και ειδικα νωχελικοτητες που μπορει να κρυβουν ασθενειες ή και αυγα που ερχονται την επομενη ακριβως ημερα ... μια τετοια νωχελικοτητα συνηθως ομως συνοδευεται και με συχνη επισκεψη στο σουπιοκοκκαλο και αρκετη ληψη νερου ) 


Η τελευταια φραση σου , επιβεβαιωνει αυτο που σου εχω ξαναπει .Εχεις ενα θηλυκο εξοικειωμενο στον ανθρωπο (κοινωνικοποιημενο ) και αυτο ειναι αρκετα θετικο

----------


## tasioskis

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ουτε στα καναρινια μου βαζω χερι , ειναι κατι που δεν μου αρεσει , αλλα για ταυτοχρονη εκκολαψη βαζω ψευτικα. Αν θυμασαι πριν ενα μηνα ισως και παραπανω ειχα βρει ενα σπασμενο αυγο μεσα στη φωλια η οποια δεν ειχε ιχνος απο νημα και αλλο ενα στον πατο του κλουβιου απο την αλλη μερια της φωλιας. Επισης πριν 10 μερες το πολυ την ειδα να γενναει πανω στο κλαρι σχεδον μπροστα μου. Τα χωρισα για 5 μερες και οταν τυχαια τα ξαναεβαλα μαζι αυτη τον καλεσε και την βατεψε, απο κει και υστερα την εβλεπα συχνα να βαζει και να βγαζει νημα απο την φωλια, ολα αυτα εγιναν εχτες. Το βραδυ κοιμοντουσταν μαζι στο ιδιο κλαρι, το πρωι που ξυπνησα την ειδα να καθεται για πρωτη φορα μεσα στην φωλια, εκατσα και την παρακολουθουσα πανω απο μια ωρα και δεν εβγαινε (πρωτη φορα κανει ετσι) με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που βγηκε για φαι πηγα να δω την φωλια, για πρωτη φορα ειδα οτι καπως την ειχε στρωσει την φωλια και για πρωτη φορα ειδα και την τσοχα στην θεση της ( αλλες φορες εριχνε την τσοχα στον πατο , η την εβρισκα ανασηκωμενη)με το που ειδα το αυγο το πηρα , σκεπτομενος την πρωτη φορα που ειδα αυγο απο το ζευγαρι ηταν ενα σπασμενο μεσα στη φωλια. Με λιγη προσοχη ειδα οτι ο αρσενικος δεν δινει και μεγαλη σημασια στη φωλια, δεν πλησιαζει ουτε απο περιεργεια , νοιωθω οτι δεν απειλειται το αυγο , χωρις να ειμαστε σιγουροι ομως. απο την στιγμη που αλλαξα το αυγο , εκεινη δεν εκατσε μεσα και απλα εβαζε και εβγαζε νημα απο την φωλια. αυριο πρωι θα δω τι εχει γινει , θα σας βγαλω και μια φωτο με την φωλια , απλα δεν ξερω να βαλω αυριο πισω το αυγο η να συνεχισω να αλλαζω τα αυγα με τα ψευτικα??

----------


## jk21

για το πρωτο αυγο , σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου ...  να βιαστεις στην επιστροφη (αφου το εχεις βγαλει ετσι κι αλλιως ηδη ) μονο αν κατσει μονιμα .Αλλες καρδερινες καθονται 4η ημερα  αλλες 3η και αλλες καθονται σαν ορθιες απ την 2η (αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι κανονικη εναρξη εκκολαψης το τελευταιο ) 

Παντως πιστευω οτι αυτη τη φορα θα εχεις κανονικη γεννα .Ειδικα αν δεις να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο τωρα το απογευμα και να πινει νερο  , να το θεωρεις δεδομενο

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα , η μια φωτο ειναι σημερα με το ψευτικο αυγο και το νεο σημερινο αυγο , και η αλλη φωτο ειναι με το χτεσινο και το σημερινο αυγο. Αφαιρεσα το ψευτικο για να μη το κανω αργοτερα και τα ενοχλησω οταν θα τα κατσει μονιμα , σημερα καθεται περισσοτερες ωρες στη φωλια. Βγαινει μονο για λιγο και αμεσως ξανα μπαινει.

----------


## MacGyver

Φτου φτου... Εύχομαι σε 2 βδομάδες να δούμε και φωτογραφίες με τα μικρά!

Την επόμενη φορά να ράψεις την τσόχα γιατί πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να βρεθούν τα αυγά από κάτω. Τώρα μην την πειράξεις

----------


## tasioskis

μακαρι να υπαρχει καποιο ενσπορο.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Και ξανά ΦΤΟΥ!Με το καλό σου εύχομαι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραββββββοοοοοοοο!!!!!! Φτου φτου Σκορδά!!!!! Ολα να πάνε τελεια!!!!!! Και στα δικά μας εύχομαι!!!!!!

----------


## tasioskis

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, και στα δικα σας οτι καλυτερο ευχομαι, μακαρι να υπαρχει καποιο ενσπορο, σημερα εβγαλε τριτο αυγο και καθεται ολη μερα στη φωλια της , βγαινει μονο για τις βασικες της αναγκες.

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε με το καλο. :Happy0065:

----------


## Apostolos23

το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το δικο μου ζευγαρι μιτιαζοντε αλλα μεχρι εκει τιποτε περισσοτερο.

----------


## jk21

Με τις ευχες ολων μας Τασο !!! Ολα καλα θα πανε θα δεις !

----------


## tasioskis

απο χτες η θηλυκια εχει πλεον βιδωθεί στην φωλια της, σημερα βγηκε και το τεταρτο αυγο , επισης απο σημερα ειδα και τον αρσενικο πρωτη φορα να την ταιζει στη φωλια της , ειδα επισης οτι οταν η θηλυκια βγηκε για νερο και τροφη επισκεφτηκε ο αρσενικος την φωλια, μπηκε και μεσα δεν ειδα "λεηλασια" πιο πολυ περιεργεια ειδα. Μακαρι αυριο να μην δω κανα σπασμενο αυγο

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα. Βγηκε για φαγητο και για μπανιο η κλωσσα μας και ο αρσενικος φρουρει τα αυγουλακια

----------


## jk21

Αρχοντας !!!

----------


## tasioskis

> Αρχοντας !!!



χεχεχε!!! δεν ξερω αν προλαβαίνω φετος να δω μωρακια απο αυτο το ζευγαρι , αλλα ευελπιστω με τις προδιαγραφες που μου δεινει το ζευγαρακι μου , σημαινει οτι του χρονου θα γινουν καλοι γονεις , υγεια να εχουνε και να εχουμε ολοι και εδω ειμαστε παλι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Προλαβαίνεις μια χαρά μην απελπίζεσαι..
Ακόμα Ιούνιο έχουμε...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερς παιδια , τελικα νομιζω πως τα αυγα ειναι 5 και οχι 4 , στη φωτο θα δειτε οτι δεξια απο τα 4 αυγα υπαρχει και ενα θαμενο. Δε ξερω γιατι. Πατως ο αρσενικος πλεον τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας τις περναει στη φωλια μαζι της, οχι μεσα αλλα στην εισοδο μενει αυτος

----------


## jk21

συχνα θαβουν καποιο αυγο στην αρχη , οταν ειναι αβατευτο και μετα ξεκινουν κανονικη γεννα . Καποιες φορες ομως μπορει να γινει και απο λαθος . Για να εκκολαφθει (αν ειναι ενσπορο ) πρεπει να ανεβει για να μπορει να το γυριζει  . Θα σου προτεινα να το κανεις , μονο αν νοιωθεις οτι δεν θα τρεμουν τα χερια σου . Ειναι ευκολο αλλα θελει ψυχρο αιμα ... Αλλιως αστο ... Για τη φωλια μην ανησυχεις αν μετακινηθει προσωρινα (αρκει να μπορεις να την βγαλεις με ασφαλεια  ) αρκει να μην μετακινηθει το κλουβι . Εχεις και την επιλογη να μην βγαλεις τα αλλα αυγα εκτος για να το αφαιρεσεις αλλα με μια μπατονετα για τα αυτια , να την βαλεις σαν μοχλο κατω απο το αυγο και να το σπρωξεις ελαφρα προς τα πανω

----------


## tasioskis

κυριε Δημητρη αν πατε πισω στο ποστ 130 θα δειτε οτι αρχιτεκτονικα αλλαξε η φωλια, και νομιζω οτι επιτηδες ειναι θαμενο, προσεξτε οτι στις αρχες η φωλια ηταν ομοιομορφα χτισμενη ενω απο εχτες αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι λειπει υλικο απο την αριστερη μερια (εκει που καθεται τα 4 αυγα) και εχει μαζεψει υλικο στην δεξια μερια. Το οποιο υλικο ειναι το μαδημα της τσοχας.

----------


## jk21

δεν μου λεει κατι η αλλαγη της φωλιας .Απλα εβαλε το κεντρο προς τη μια μερια , γιατι διαλεξε να εχει  κατευθυνση το βλεμμα της καθως κλωσσα προς την αντιθετη κατευθυνση . Ετσι κι αλλιως εχει βαλει λιγο υλικο και εχει κυριως βασιστει στην τσοχα .Αυτη δινει την κυριως βαση 

Αν το αυγο ειναι το σημαδι που κυκλωνω και εχω σταυρωσει ( δεν βλεπω καπου αλλου αυτη τη στιγμη και πριν το εβλεπα με φωτισμο που με δυσκολευε ) τοτε απλα θα παρεις οδοντογλυφιδα και θα αφαιρεσεις λιγο υλικο και θα φανει . Αν το θελει πραγματικα , θα αλλαξει λιγο τη φωλια , να μπει και αυτο κανονικα .Αν οχι , θα το παραμερισει ή θα το ξαναθαψει .Μην μετακινεις τα αυγα , απλα αφαιρεσε ελαχιστο νημα απο πανω του

----------


## tasioskis

αν και δε βλεπω καποια φωτο να εχετε στειλει , το θαμενο αυγο ειναι ακριβως στα δεξια των φανερων αυγων

----------


## jk21

την ξεχασα μαλλον 


να την

----------


## tasioskis

αυτο ειναι ναι, αρα δεν το μετακινω καθολου απλα του βγαζω υλικο για να φανερωθει. Αυτο θα γινει αυριο πρωι.

----------


## jk21

Ελπιζω να πηγανε ολα καλα και να ειναι πια ορατο και μη παραμελημενο .Παντως αφου τελικα ηταν αυτο , μην ανησυχεις , γιατι ηταν αρκετα επιφανειακα και η ζεστη του κορμιου της θηλυκιας υπηρχε σιγουρα και σε αυτο .Μαλιστα μπορει καν να μην εκανε κινηση για το κρυψει ετσι οπως το βλεπουμε και να ετυχε να μπηκε υλικο απο πανω κατα τη μετακινηση της . Αν δεις το υλικο που υπαρχει  ειναι σχεδον στο υψος του πανω μερους των αλλων αυγων .Οχι χαμηλα

----------


## tasioskis

> Ελπιζω να πηγανε ολα καλα και να ειναι πια ορατο και μη παραμελημενο .Παντως αφου τελικα ηταν αυτο , μην ανησυχεις , γιατι ηταν αρκετα επιφανειακα και η ζεστη του κορμιου της θηλυκιας υπηρχε σιγουρα και σε αυτο .Μαλιστα μπορει καν να μην εκανε κινηση για το κρυψει ετσι οπως το βλεπουμε και να ετυχε να μπηκε υλικο απο πανω κατα τη μετακινηση της . Αν δεις το υλικο που υπαρχει  ειναι σχεδον στο υψος του πανω μερους των αλλων αυγων .Οχι χαμηλα


το εβγαλα το πρωι και το εβαλα μαζι με τα αλλα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν και εφοσον ειναι γονιμοποιημενο , δε ξερω ποσο καιρο ειναι εκει , αλλα σιγουρα η μανα δεν το γυρνουσε

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι γονιμοποιημενο , ισως ηδη εχει ξεκινησει επωαση και δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο να τη διακοψεις .Με δεδομενο οτι κανει ζεστη , αν το εχεις αφαιρεσει μετα τις 9 το πρωι και με δεδομενο οτι

*Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών*και με 22μισυ βαθμους μπορει να εχουμε ξεκινημα επωασης (αρα και μη διακοπη αν δεν πεσει η θερμοκρασια πιο κατω ) θα σου ελεγα να κανεις μια ωοσκοπηση αμεσα και αν το βλεπεις εστω και λιγο διαφορετικο εσωτερικα απ τα αλλα που δεν εχουν ζεσταθει ακομα , να το γυρνουσες

----------


## tasioskis

τα αυγα απο την πρωτη μερα (26/05) τα καθεται κανονικα η καρδερινα, πραγματικα οσο και να θελω δε σκεφτομαι να κανω ωοσκοπηση , διοτι η φωλια ειναι σε μερος που δεν βολευει και ετσι μπορει να στρεσσαρω περισσοτερο την κλωσσα. 15 με 16 Ιουνιου κανονικα πρεπει να εχω αποτελεσματα , μακαρι να δουμε κατι καλο.

----------


## jk21

> *το εβγαλα το πρωι και το εβαλα μαζι με τα αλλα.* Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν και εφοσον ειναι γονιμοποιημενο , δε ξερω ποσο καιρο ειναι εκει , αλλα σιγουρα η μανα δεν το γυρνουσε



καλα θυμομουν οτι δεν τα ειχες αλλαξει αλλα βλεπω να λες οτι το *εβγαλες  
*και θεωρησα οτι εννοουσες απ τη φωλια και λεω θα τα εχει αλλαξει για να λεει οτι το εβαλε μαζι με τα αλλα  :winky:   . Για αυτο σου ειπα για << αφαιρεση >> και για κινδυνο διακοπης επωασης χαχαχα 

Μια χαρα τοτε , μην πειραζεις τιποτα !

----------


## tasioskis

χεχεχε,  εννουσα οτι το εβγαλα απο την τρυπα. αυριο θα κοιταξω αν το εχει χωσει παλι καπου

----------


## MacGyver

> χεχεχε,  εννουσα οτι το εβγαλα απο την τρυπα. αυριο θα κοιταξω αν το εχει χωσει παλι καπου


Τάσο,προσπάθησε να μην τα ενοχλείς αυτή την περίοδο... καλύτερα να χάσεις ένα αυγό που για κάποιο λόγο, ακούσια ή εκούσια,  βρέθηκε στην άκρη πάρα να σου εγκαταλείψει τη φωλιά.

----------


## tasioskis

το τελευταιο πραγμα που θελω , ειναι να εγκαταληψει την φωλια. Το παραξενο ειναι οτι ενω ξεθαψα το αυγο εχτες απο την τρυπα , σημερα το βρηκα στην τρυπα που το ειχαν, αρα ειναι κατι που δεν το δεχονται.

----------


## Titribit

Αστο ως εχει Τασο,το να τα "ενοχλεις" συνηθως οδηγει σε αντιθετα απο τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα παιδια , το πρωτο καρδερινακι εφτασε , μακαρι το ενστικτο την μανας να κανει τα παντα για να ταιστει σωστα.

----------


## ndlns

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες! Υπέροχα νέα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Καλώς το και με το καλό τα αδερφάκια του και στο κλαρί γρήγορα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Τάσο.... Με το καλό στο κλαρί μαζί με τα αδερφάκια του

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα Τάσο.
Όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, να σου ζησει, και να πανε ολα καλα, σου ευχομαι.

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο να βγουνε ολα και να πανε ολα καλα ! 

Τασο θυμισε μας (αν το εχεις ηδη αναφερει ) αν τα πουλια τρωνε αυγοτροφη και ποια συγκεκριμενα και αν τρωνε αυγο . Επισης ποιο μιγμα σπορων ταιζεις

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα , τους βαζω αυγοτροφη για αγρια της cede μαζι με insect food απο beaphar , τροφη μου εδωσε το παιδι που αγορασα το ζευγαρακι , δε ξερω πιο μιγμα ειναι. Τους βαζω και αυγο.

----------


## MacGyver

Τάσο, προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι τις αυγοτροφές του εμπορίου. Βρήκα εδώ καλές και εύκολες συνταγές και φτιάχνω κάθε μέρα νέα ποσότητα, όση ποσότητα χρειάζεται

----------


## tasioskis

Εχω δει τις συνταγες παιδια αλλα δε μου βγαινει , ουτε τα υλικα μπορω να βρω. Σημερα λογω 2 μωρων τους εβαλα και αυγο βραστο , τους εφιαξα επισης  αυγο τριμμενο , καροτο τριμμενο γλυστριδα τριμμενη λιγο γαλατσιδα και μιγμα απο εντομοτροφη beaphar.  Η φωλια ειναι σε σημειο που δεν μπορω να πιασω τα μικρα για να 

Να δω μαυρη τελεια

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι και το δευτερο και με το καλο να βγουνε ολα !

Μην αφαιρεις οτι δινεις (αν γινεται αποδεκτο και το εχουν συνηθισει ) και στο μελλον αν συνηθισουν κατι πιο καλο και αγνο , απλα απο μονος  σου θα επιλεξεις ισως να μην ξαναπαρεις 

Ομως μπορεις να δοκιμασεις μια δικια σου αυγοτροφη , βαζοντας την παραλληλα ή τριβοντας την μαζι με λιγη ετοιμη της cede 

Δοκιμασε αυτη 

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*μονο  με αυγα , σιμιγδαλι απλο αν δεν βρισκεις πολεντα , γαλα κανονικο πληρες φρεσκο , ελαιολαδο και λιγο μελι ή αν δεν βρισκεις βαλε ελαχιστη ζαχαρη . Αν θες βαζεις και λιγο τριμμενο αρακα αλλα και χωρις ειναι οκ  . Αν αποφασισεις να την κανεις για δοκιμη (σε ποσοτητες που αντιστοιχουν σε 250 ml γαλα ) θα σου γραψω εδω τις υπολοιπες ποσοτητες για τα αλλα υλικα  

Θα την δοκιμασεις σκετη ετσι σε κρεμωδη μορφη και αν δεν την τρωνε θα τριψεις στο μουλτι 1 κουταλια της σουπας cede με σχεδον μια κουταλια απο αυτη (θα βαζεις λιγο λιγο ωστε να ερθει σε αφρατεμενη μορφη απο κρεμωδη )

Μην αγχωνεσαι εξ αρχης και χωρις να δεις κατι να πηγαινει στραβα , για θεμα μαυρης τελειας . Αν οι γονεις ταιζουν κανονικα , μην σε νοιαζει .Ακομα και τετοια πουλια το ξεπερνανε .Μην περιμενεις επισης την πρωτη μερα να δεις τροφη στον προλοβο . Ισως να το καταλαβεις απο την κοιλιτσα που θα φαινεται λευκη ή και με ποιο σκουρο υλικο αν ταιζουν αρκετους σπορους ή και χορταρικα πχ γλυστριδα που ειναι ιδανικη αυτη την εποχη .Αν μαλιστα εχει ζεστη , μη διστασεις με τιποτα να δωσεις χορταρικα εξ αρχης .Συνηθως ετσι ενυδατωνουν την τροφη που δινουν στα μωρα , παρα με νερο που πινουν απ την ποτιστρα .Αυτο ειναι η << φυση >> τους σαν τακτικη

----------


## tasioskis

η αυγοτροφη φαινεται ευκολη, αν μπορεις δωσε μου ποσοτητες για υλικα , η λακτοζη δεν θα πειραξει και την μανα και τα μωρα? εαν για γαλα βαλω κεφιρ που δεν εχει λακτοζη?? 
Πριν λιγο την εβαλα νεο αυγο , και νεα αυγοτροφη που που εφιαξα μονος μου απο το πρωι, η κυρια τα μυριστηκε αμεσεως και επεσε με τα μουτρα μονο στο αυγο και στην γλυστριδα ,ουτε στην εντομοτροφη πηγε ουτε στην αυγοτροφη μου. Βασικα δεν μπορω να πω οτι τους αρεσει  η αυγοτροφη εμποριου , γενικα ειναι π[αραξενα πουλια.  Γλυστριδα την λατρευουν , γαλατσιδα απλα την δεχονται , βασιλικο που ολος ο  κηπος μου ειναι γεματος και φρεσκοτατος ουτε να τον δοκιμασουν δεν θελουν. Απο φρουτα σχεδον τιποτα δεν αγγιζουν.

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην οσο τρωει αυγο εστω , μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα ! 

Κατα δευτερον ... εχω εις γνωση μου αρκετες περιπτωσεις πουλιων που μια χαρα τρωγανε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (μιλαω γενικα οχι ειδικα φετος ) και οταν ηρθε η ωρα να ταισουν , δεν την ταιζανε .Γιατι ; δεν ξερω ...   Δεν στο ειπα εξαρχης , για να μην με πεις γκαντεμη  :Rolleye0012:   αλλα αφου το γραψες εσυ ... 

Για αυτο σου εγραψα να δοκιμασεις και καποια συνταγη , χωρις να αφαιρεσεις την ετοιμη *αν ειχε αποδοχη 


*λοιπον 

250  ml γαλα  (το θεμα της λακτοζης καποτε με απασχολουσε γιατι ετσι διαβαζα ... οτι υπαρχει θεμα ... απο τοτε εχω δεκαδες πουλια δικα μου , καναρινια και καρδερινες , να μεγαλωνουν απ την πρωτη μερα με τετοια αυγοτροφη και ειμαι σιγουρος (το εχω δει  ) οτι το ιδιο θα σου επιβεβαιωσουν και αλλα μελη μας  )  . 

4 αυγα ( για να μην σε μπλεκω με ξεχωρα ασπραδια και ολοκληρα αυγα ... δεν παχαινουν οι καρδερινες ) 

6 κουταλιες της σουπας σιμιγδαλι ή πολεντα ή συνδιασμο τους αν βρεις και τα δυο 

1 κουταλια μελι 

1 κουταλι ελαιολαδο 


Αν εχεις , βαλε και 1 φακελλακι almora μεσα και μιση ταμπλετα αναβραζουσα ασβεστιου (αν εχεις απο φαρμακειο ) αν και μια χαρα ειναι απο ασβεστιο απο μονη της  

Αν θες βαλε και κινοα ή κια ή σουσαμ απ την αρχη που θα πας να ζεστανεις το γαλα 

Δες και αυτη για καβατζα

*Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή*

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ σε καναρίνια τη δίνω από την πρώτη μέρα, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

> Καταρχην οσο τρωει αυγο εστω , μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα ! 
> 
> Κατα δευτερον ... εχω εις γνωση μου αρκετες περιπτωσεις πουλιων που μια χαρα τρωγανε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (μιλαω γενικα οχι ειδικα φετος ) και οταν ηρθε η ωρα να ταισουν , δεν την ταιζανε .Γιατι ; δεν ξερω ...   Δεν στο ειπα εξαρχης , για να μην με πεις γκαντεμη   αλλα αφου το γραψες εσυ ... 
> 
> Για αυτο σου εγραψα να δοκιμασεις και καποια συνταγη , χωρις να αφαιρεσεις την ετοιμη *αν ειχε αποδοχη 
> 
> 
> *λοιπον 
> 
> ...


πολυ ωραια και ευκολη φαινεται , απλα ομως μου εχεις βαλει μονο υλικα, απο εκτελεση τιποτα.

----------


## MacGyver

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*Διάβασε το και αν έχεις ακόμη απορίες εδώ είμαστε

----------


## jk21

στο ποστ 170 ειχα δωσει το συνδεσμο με τη συνταγη και τη διαδικασια , στο εδωσε και ο Νωντας .Οτι απορια τα ξαναλεμε ...


Με τα πουλακια τι νεα ;

----------


## tasioskis

Ολα καλα με τα πουλακια , σημερα θα ασχοληθω με την εκτελεση της αυγοτροφης. Εχω 3 ζωηρα μωρακια , που τα ταιζει κανονικα , Το τεταρτο αυγο ειναι εξαφανισμενο πρεπει να το εχουν φαει διοτι δε βλεπω τσοφλια ουτε στη φωλια ουτε στον πατο.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο Τάσο καλημέρα.Βλεπωτο χέρι δεν κρατιεσαι να μην το βάλεις μέσα ε;Ο μπαμπάς πώς τα πάει με τα μικρά;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Χεχε , αναγκαστικα να βαλω χερι μεσα , εχτες οσο ημουν σπιτι η θηλυκια δεν σηκωθηκε καθολου απο την φωλια , και δεν ηξερα τι γινοταν. Σημερα που σηκωθηκε βρηκα την ευκαιρια να ελεγξω , αλλα επειδη κοιμοντουσταν εβαλα δακτυλο να δω. Ο αρσενικος ειναι αρχοντας , οταν η θηλυκια αφηνει την φωλια , ο αρσενικος παει και στεκεται στην εισοδο της φωλιας , χωρις να ταιζει , επισης σταματησε να κουρνιαζει στο κλαρι που κουρνιαζε και κοιμαται ολο το βραδυ πλεον στην εισοδο της φωλιας.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ωραίος! Αφού τα πουλάκια έχουν καλούς γονείς λογικά θα γίνουν και αυτά!Να τα χαίρεσαι.


> Χεχε , αναγκαστικα να βαλω χερι μεσα , εχτες οσο ημουν σπιτι η θηλυκια δεν σηκωθηκε καθολου απο την φωλια , και δεν ηξερα τι γινοταν. Σημερα που σηκωθηκε βρηκα την ευκαιρια να ελεγξω , αλλα επειδη κοιμοντουσταν εβαλα δακτυλο να δω. Ο αρσενικος ειναι αρχοντας , οταν η θηλυκια αφηνει την φωλια , ο αρσενικος παει και στεκεται στην εισοδο της φωλιας , χωρις να ταιζει , επισης σταματησε να κουρνιαζει στο κλαρι που κουρνιαζε και κοιμαται ολο το βραδυ πλεον στην εισοδο της φωλιας.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Περιγραφεις τη χαρακτηριστικη κινηση του πατερα που συμβαινει και στη φυση .Ειναι ο κερβερος της φωλιας , οταν εξερχεται το θηλυκο  αλλα και οταν ειναι μεσα , αν γεννηθουνε τα μικρα , ειναι και παλι κοντα , οταν δεν λειπει για να βρει τροφη .Οταν το θηλυκο ακομα επωαζει αυγα , μπορει καποιος να αντιληφθει οτι υπαρχει φωλια σε αποσταση το πολυ 2-3 μετρων , απ το κλαρι που ενα αρσενικο καθεται και κελαηδα σχεδον ολη μερα ! 

Αν οταν εβαλες το χερι , ο αρσενικος αντεδρασε και εκανε κινηση να σε τσιμπησει , τοτε ενοχλειται .Αν οχι , απλα δεν ανησυχει , γιατι ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενα πουλια , ειτε απο τον πρωτο εκτροφεα , ειτε γιατι σε εχουν συνηθισει στο χωρο

----------


## tasioskis

οχι ολα ηταν μια χαρα , ο αρσενικος με το που εβαλα το χερι πηγε ηρεμος στην αλλη πλευρα του κλουβιου , και η θηλυκια πηγε αμεσως στο αυγο, γενικα η θηλυκια ειναι πιο (μουλαρα)

----------


## tasioskis

αναβραζον ασβεστιο βρηκα ενα που δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να βαλω το ονομα του ,vitamin d 2.5mg / vitamin c 60mg calcium 400mg magnesium 60 mg zinc 5 mg copper 500 mg manganese 0.75 mg selenium 25 mg  απο ηλεκτρολυτες  πηρα ενα καλο σκευασμα πιστευω. Αυριο θα την φιαξω , απλα πειτε μου το ασβεστιο , το κακο ειναι οτι εχει γευση πορτοκαλι

----------


## jk21

Αν εχει 2.5 mg και οχι 2.5 mcg d3 ανα καψουλα , εχει ισχυρη ποσοτητα που θελει μεγαλη διαλυση και ετσι θα μειωνεται τελικα αρκετα το ασβεστιο που ειναι 400 mg  . To σκευασμα αυτο εχει και καποια μεταλλικα στοιχεια (καποια αυτα οπως το μαγνησιο ειναι και ηλεκτρολυτες ενω υπαρχει και σεληνιο )  . Δινεις αλλη πολυβιταμινη ; βασικα θα ηθελα κατι πιο ηπιο σε d3 για να μπορεις να προσθεσεις μιση με μια καψουλα εστω .Τα στοιχεια αυτα ειναι ανα καψουλα; 

μια χαρα ειναι η γευση πορτοκαλι .Υπαρχει και αυγοτροφη στο φορουμ στο παρελθον και με χυμο και με ξυσμα πορτοκαλι και ειχε και αυτη καλη αποδοχη

----------


## tasioskis

Ειναι ανα καψουλα , ακριβως γραφει vitamin d (as d3 100 iu) 2.5 μg . Αλλη πολυβιταμινη που βαζω στο νερο ειναι το ferti vit , επισης σημερα βρηκα σπιρουλινα στης manitoba

----------


## tasioskis

Το αστειο ειναι οτι μεχρι να φιαξω την αυγοτροφη , τα μωρακια θα εχουν παει στρατο.

----------


## jk21

Ετσι πες ....  λοιπον  το ferti vit ειναι 1 γρ στα 100 γρ ετοιμης αυγοτροφης που εχει ομως χαμηλη υγρασια , οχι οπως η δικια σου .Σε σενα αντιστοιχει σχεδον 1 γρ σε 200 γρ υλικων αυγοτροφης (γιατι βαζεις και αρκετα υγρα υλικα )  .Το συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου , οπως το περιμενα δεν εχει 2.5 mg αλλα το 1/1000 αυτης της ποσοτητας και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  . Ειναι 2.5 μg  ευτυχως  . Θα βαλεις λοιπον στη συνταγη εξ αρχης στο γαλα , μια ταμπλετα αναβραζουσα και θα περιμενεις πρωτα σιγα σιγα να διαλυθει και θα ανακατεβεις ποτε ποτε . Αρκει στο γαλα σε σχεση με το νερο  .Εκτος αν θες να την διαλυσεις σε λιγο νερο και μετα να την μεταφερεις στο γαλα . Απλα θα χρειαστει αργοτερα τα υλικα λιγο περισσοτερο χρονο να σφιξουν . Το fertivt να το διαλυσεις σε μερικα ml νερο μονο και να το μπλεξεις με το μελι που θα βαλεις προς το τελος , ωστε να απλωθει ομοιομορφα με τη μικροτερη χρονικα θερμικη επεξεργασια  . Εβαλα στο θεμα της αυγοτροφης φωτο να δεις σε τι υφη πρεπει να σταματησεις το << σφιξιμο >>

----------


## tasioskis

Οκ κυριε Δημητρη. Ευχαριστω

----------


## tasioskis

Καλησπερα σας , εχτες το βραδυ η θηλυκια κοιμηθηκε κανονικα στη φωλια της με τον αρσενικο επισης σαν αρχοντα στην εισοδο της φωλιας , το πρωι που ξυπνησα 5:30  για να βαλω αυγο και γενικα να αλλαξω νερο τροφη και πρασιναδα για να δωσει φρεσκο πραμα στα μωρα , την ειδα εξω και νε κοβει βολτες με τον αρσενικο (πρωτη φορα τετοια ωρα) , απο κει και υστερα με χρι τωρα δεν την ξαναειδα να καθεται στη φωλια , επισης δεν ειδα να ταιζει (δεν ημουυν ολη την ωρα  μπροστα και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ) ισως για καποιο λογο σταματησε να ταιζει τα μωρα?? τα οποια το πρωι που ελεγξα ηταν μια χαρα .

----------


## jk21

7 ημερων το πρωτο πουλακι  , 6 τα αλλα . Απολυτα φυσιολογικο αν δεν κανει κρυο . Στα καναρινια το κανουν την 8ημερα και στα ιθαγενη μια - δυο μερες νωριτερα , αφου και νωριτερα απο τα καναρινια βγαινουν στο κλαρι . Θα εχεις προσεξει οτι εχουν ηδη μικρα φτετακια που ζεσταινουν το κορμακι τους και ισως μαλιστα δεν κοιμηθει και το βραδυ 

Ολα καλα νομιζω πανε .Μονο αν δε ταιστουν να ανησυχησεις

----------


## tasioskis

μολις τωρα με ενημερωσαν απο το σπιτι , οτι τα ταιζει κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

> Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως , τα πουλια που ειδαμε , δειχνουν κοινωνικοποιημενα και πιστευω οτι συντομα θα παρουν το δρομο τους


Κομματι  απ καποιο δικο μου ποστ στις 2 Μαη ... Οτι εβλεπα τοτε , το βλεπουμε και τωρα καθαρα και ευχομαι ο Θεος να τα φερει να συνεχισουν ετσι και να χαρουμε ολοι μαζι ( να μας δωσεις δικαιωμα να σου κλεψουμε λιγη απο τη χαρα σου χαχα ) βλεποντας τα μικρουλια να κλαρωνουν , να απογαλακτιζονται και να βαφονται υπεροχα μεσα στο φθινοπωρο  :Happy:

----------


## tasioskis

μα οτι εχω καταφερει , το εχω καταφερει μεσω εσας (και εσας προσωπικα αλλα και σε ολη την παρεα του φορουμ) αρα εχετε καθε δικαιωμα να χαρειτε . Με το καλο να τα δουμε κλαρωμενα και απογαλακτισμενα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα τους! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

> Αντε με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα τους! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστω, τωρα που ηρθα σπιτι και κοιμουνται , ο αρσενικος κοιμαται στην εισοδο της φωλιας και η θηλυκια σε κλαρι εξω

----------


## ndlns

Τι κοινωνικοποιημένα; Αυτά είναι πιο ήρεμα κι από καναρίνια...
Με το καλό στο κλαρί! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα , τωρα εδω φαινονται μονο τα 2 καπου εκει ειναι και το 3ο

----------


## MacGyver

... και τα τρία φαίνονται.... και είναι κουκλιά.... φτου φτου για το μάτι

----------


## tasioskis

εχεις δικαιο, το 30 που ειναι το απο πανω , δεν εχει σηκωσει κεφαλακι για φαγητο

----------


## IscarioTis

με το καλο και οξω απο την φωλια ευχομαι! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

ορεξατος ξυπνησε και σημερα , ωρα τραγουδιου ,φαγητου και ταισμα των νεοσσων

----------


## IscarioTis

Ρε συ ειχες ανοιξει αυτοματο ποτισμα ή καμια χυτρα? χαχαχα
το χωριο μου, μου θυμιζουν οι φωνες τους, αντε με το καλο τα μικρα εξω απο την φωλια! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ωραίο ξύπνημα Τάσο!Καλημερισε μας και αύριο έτσι!Να τα χαίρεσαι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια. Οντως μεχαλη χαρα

----------


## tasioskis

Το πρωτο περιεργο καρδερινακι

----------


## Titribit

Μπραβο Τασο,καλοκλαρωτα ολα ευχομαι!

----------


## tasioskis

Ευχαριστω πολυ . Με το καλο ολων μας  στα κλαρια

----------


## tasioskis

Ωρα ταισματος και δεν ξερει ποιο να υταισει πρωτα , χεχε 
Το πρωι ενα μικρο εκανε βολτες στα κλαρια , βεβαια μετα μπηκε στη φωλια παλι.

----------


## Nenkeren

Ωραιοοος,αντε με το καλο στο κλαρι μπας και παρεις και καμια γεννα ακομη!!

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Τάσο.
Δεν πέσαμε έξω που λέγαμε για στρωμένα πουλάκια.

----------


## tasioskis

Να και στο κλαρι

----------


## Titribit

πω πω ομορφιές!

----------


## tasioskis

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους , σημερα κλαρωσε και το 3ο , Αλλα απο οτι βλεπω δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερει. Εχει μεινει πολυ πισω , και απλα στεκεται με ανοικτο στομα χωρις να απαιτει τροφη απο την μανα.

----------


## Titribit

Ανελαβε δραση Τασο

Ταισε το το πουλακι

----------


## tasioskis

Κυριε Αντωνη , το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω τον απαιτουμενο χρονο , δεν λεω καν για εμπειρια , η μονη εμπειρια ειναι απο κοκατιλς που ταιζα παλαιοτερα στο χερι , αλλα τη ραμφος εχουν τα κοκατιλς και τι ραμφος εχουν τα καρδερινακια, Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο αυτο θα ανοιξει το στομα του ωσρτε να δεχει την σύριγγα , απο οσο γνωριζω οταν βγαινουν απο την φωλια πολυ δυσκολα να ανοιξουν στομα σε ανθρωπινο χερι.

----------


## Titribit

Δεν είναι κάτι ακατόρθωτο και σίγουρα δεν θα μάθεις αν θα δεχθεί η οχι το τάισμα,ενδεχομένως την πρώτη φορα να σε δυσκολέψει αλλά θα μάθει.
Μια σύριγγα απλη χρειάζεσαι από τις λεπτές της ινσουλίνης και κρέμα νεοσσων

Είναι τουλάχιστον άγριο να το αφήσεις να πεθάνει από ασητεια

----------


## tasioskis

> Είναι τουλάχιστον άγριο να το αφήσεις να πεθάνει από ασητεια


Καλα , οσο για αυτο ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δε θελω.

----------


## dikai

Θα πάρεις μια οδοντογλυφίδα και θα την περάσεις κάθετα στο ράμφος.Μένει όσο θέλεις ανοιχτό με το ένα χέρι.



> Κυριε Αντωνη , το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω τον απαιτουμενο χρονο , δεν λεω καν για εμπειρια , η μονη εμπειρια ειναι απο κοκατιλς που ταιζα παλαιοτερα στο χερι , αλλα τη ραμφος εχουν τα κοκατιλς και τι ραμφος εχουν τα καρδερινακια, Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο αυτο θα ανοιξει το στομα του ωσρτε να δεχει την σύριγγα , απο οσο γνωριζω οταν βγαινουν απο την φωλια πολυ δυσκολα να ανοιξουν στομα σε ανθρωπινο χερι.

----------


## Titribit

Σωστός ο Δημήτρης

Επίσης να φροντίσεις η κρέμα να είναι ρευστή και σε καλή θερμοκρασία,να είναι πιο ρευστή και πιο κρύα δεν δημιουργεί κανένα θέμα

----------


## amastro

Δεν ξέρω Τάσο αν είσαι παρόν τώρα που εξελίσεται όλο αυτό.
Σε δική μου περίπτωση, το γιαβρί ενώ φώναζε για φαγητό, δεν άνοιγε το στόμα στην προσπάθεια της μάνας να το ταΐσει.
Μιας και ήταν Κυριακή, έδωσα περιθώριο πριν φτιάξω κρέμα. Μετά από ένα τρίωρο περίπου, είδα κανονικό τάισμα και ησύχασα. Δεν το ξαναέκανε. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να το ταΐσεις αν επιμένει.
Το ανοιχτό στόμα, χωρίς να πηγαίνει πουθενά το μυαλό μου, δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## tasioskis

Αν θυμασαι Ανδρεα ειχα θεμα και με την θηλυκια μου που εμενε με ανοικτο το στομα ,το πουλι δεν καθεται φουσκωμενο αλλα το βλεπω τεμπελικο , ενω τα αδερφια του αλλαζουν κλαρι και πετανε , αυτο καθεται ησυχα στο κλαρι , εχω την εντυπωση οτι και να παω να το χαιδεψω θα "κατσει" , πριν λιγο που πηγα απο το σπιτι , τα ειδα και τα 3 να καθονται στο ψηλοτερο κλαρι. πηγα στον πετσοπα να μου δωσει κρεμα για νεοσσους , και δεν ειχε.

----------


## amastro

Τώρα βγήκε από τη φωλιά και είναι ήσυχο. Αύριο, αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα είναι και αυτό διάολος.
Όσο για την κρέμα, στην ανάγκη με λιωμένο αυγό και φρυγανιά τριμένη θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις 
κάτι σαν κρέμα για ένα τάισμα ανάγκης. Μέχρι να βρεις του εμπορίου.
Αλλά επιμένω, δες μήπως έχει αλλάξει το σκηνικό και ταΐζεται ο μπόμπιρας.

----------


## MacGyver

Μήπως είναι απλά από τη ζέστη? Όταν θελουν φαγητό βγαζουν και χαρακτηριστικο ήχο. Αν εχει καναρινακια αντίστοιχης ηλικιας μπορεις να το βάλεις και να στο ταισει.

Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε παρατηρησε τα να δεις αν υπαρχει θέμα.

----------


## tasioskis

> Μήπως είναι απλά από τη ζέστη? Όταν θελουν φαγητό βγαζουν και χαρακτηριστικο ήχο. Αν εχει καναρινακια αντίστοιχης ηλικιας μπορεις να το βάλεις και να στο ταισει.
> 
> Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε παρατηρησε τα να δεις αν υπαρχει θέμα.


Ζεστη δε θα το ελεγα , εχει μολις 27 βαθμου τωρα ,στη φωτο που εχω βαλει θα ηταν σιγουρα λιγοτερο απο 27 βαθμους διοτι ηταν πολυ πρωι. Τα καναρινακια μου απογαλακτίστηκαν στα μεσα του Μαη , αρα δεν νομιζω η καναρα μου να το ταισει ,  γνωριζω για τον χαρακτηριστικό ηχο που κανουν για φαγητο , αυτο ομως δεν βγαζει αχνα , ενω τα αλλα 2 δε σταματανε.  

Ανδρεα , το οτι πεταξε απο τα χαμηλα κλαρια στο ψηλοτερο , μου φαινεται θετικο. Θα σας ενημερωσω αργοτερα.

----------


## Nenkeren

Το ανοιχτο στομα σαν γνωρισμα υποδηλωνει η αγχος η πολυ ζεστη,μακαρι να ειναι κατι απο τα δυο αυτα,αν ειναι κατι αλλο ειναι δυσκολο να γνωριζεις το τι ειναι ακριβως.

Ριξε μια ματια σημερα αν ταιζεται και αν φουσκωνει-κοιμαται και δρας αναλογα απο αυριο.

Γενικα μην αγχωθεις αν τα δεις να κοιμουνται η να καθονται φουσκωμενα που και που,ακομη αναπτυσονται και ο υπνος ειναι βασικο κομματι στη φαση αυτη.

----------


## amastro

Τάσο, το είδες πως πήγε το απόγευμα;

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα. Το βραδυ που πηγα σπιτι , κοιμοντουσταν και τα 5(ολη η οικογενεια) ολα μαζι στο στο ψηλοτερο κλαρακι. Και η απορια μου ηταν , αν ενα καρδερινακι που δεν εχει ταιστει καθολου ολη μερα , θα ειχε τις δυναμεις να κοιμαται στο ψηλοτερο κλαρακι? Τελος παντων. Σημερα ξυπνησα πριν απο αυτα να δω τι θα γινει . Τελικα η μανα ταισε και τα 3 . Ο μονος μου προβληματισμος ειναι οτι δεν παλευει πολυ για να ταιστει. Ισως να ειναι και ο νομος της φυσης. Παντως μεχρις στιγμης ολα καλα ,

----------


## amastro

Καλή η εξέλιξη. Πιστεύω πως θα πάει καλά το μικρό.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τάσο στο βίντεο ποιο πουλάκι είναι που σε ανησυχεί;Μια χαρά φαίνονται όλα πάντως.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Νομιζω δεν θα εχεις κανενα θεμα,να εχεις το νου σου ομως

----------


## tasioskis

Μανωλη ειναι το πρωτο που ταιζει , νομιζω και εγω οτι ολα πανε καλα, και δεν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα , απλα απο οτι βλεπω ειναι λιγο πιο τεμπελικο απο τα αλλα αδερφακια του.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Όλα καλά θα πάνε και φτυνε τα και εσύ που και που γιατί εγώ έχω κατασαλιωσει το κινητό μου!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

χαχαχαχ , να σαι καλα. ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω αμα ερθεις σε καφε να μου πεις να σε φερω λιγα σκορδα για καθε καγκελο 
με το καλο στο κλαρι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Καλημερα , σημερα βρηκα αυγουλακι στη φωλια.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο ρε Τάσο άντε με το καλό σου εύχομαι όλα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Εκτος απο μαλωματα δεν ειδα κατι που να με προετοιμασει για αυγο , αλλα αν ειναι ενσπορα , καλοδεχουμενα να ειναι .

----------


## IscarioTis

και εγω βρηκα αυγο σημερα αλλα εμενα δεν πηγαν καλα τα πραγματα.5 στα 5 ευχομαι να ειναι τα αυγα !

----------


## tasioskis

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα , τωρα που η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος εφτασε η και φτανει στο τελος για μερικους  , ειπα να γραψω τις δικες μου εντυπωσεις για το ζευγαρακι μου. Οπως γνωριζετε ειχα μια επιτυχης γεννα με τρια υγιεστατα μωρακια , τα οποια μεγαλωνουν πλεον μονα τους σε ενα κλουβι 1 μετρου, ειμαι τελειως άπειρος με αυτο το ειδος και μπορω να πω οτι με ανησυχεί καπως οτι δειχνουν πολυ φοβισμενα, ενω οταν ηταν στο κλουβι με τους γονεις τους μου φαινοταν ημερα και ηρεμα (στο κλουβι που ζουν τωρα ακουμπαει στο κλουβι που ζουν ποι γονεις ) φανταζομαι οτι με τον χρονο θα ξεπερασουν τον φοβο τους. Πριν απογαλακτιστουν το ζευγαρακι περασε σε νεα γεννα , κατι που απο την αρχη δεν φανηκε να πηγαινει σωστα, ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ  οτι οσο καλη μανα αποδείχτηκε η καρδερινουλα μου τοσο καλη ηταν στην αρχιτεκτονικη, οι φωλιες και στις 2  γεννες ηταν απλα απαραδεκτες , τη πρωτη φορα ηταν μια φωλια μονο με τσοχα που απλα την ειχε "ξυσει" και την δευτερη φορα στο μισο μερος υπηρχε τσοχα και στο αλλο μισο μερος της φωλιας υπηρχε λιγο ετσι για την ιδεα νημα , στην ουσια τα αυγα καθοταν στο πλασικο της φωλιας. Γεννησε 3 αυγουλακια αλλα το 3ο αυγο το εβγαλε 2 μερες μετα το 2ο , δεν ξερω αν ηταν προβλημα αυτο , αλλα στα καναρινια ποτε δεν εχω αντιμετοπισει κατι τετοιο. Οι μερες περνουσαν κανονικα , η θηλυκια μετα και την γεννηση του 3ου αυγου καθοταν κανονικα στη φωλια της , ο αρσενικος την ταιζε κανονικα οπως στην πρωτη γεννα , και οταν ηρθαν οι μερες για να σκασουν τα μωρα απο τα αυγα , ενα πρωινο βλεπω 2 αυγα στον πατο το ενα ηταν κανονικο με κροκο , και το αλλο ειχε κατι σαν καφε μεσα που νομιζω ηταν απο τροφη που ετυχε να λερωθει (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι και αυτο ηταν ασπορο) ετσι η θηλυκια καθοταν μονο ενα αυγο , που κατα τις μερες που κρατουσα πιστευα οτι ηθελε αν οχι μια μερα ακομα το πολυ 2 μερες για να βγει το μωρο , την ιδια μερα που ειδα στον πατο τα 2 αυγα , το μεσημερι που πηγα να αλλαξω το νερο τους βλεπω και το 3 αυγο στον πατο , αυτη την φορα με ενα σωστο δημιουργημένο μωρο , δεν ξερω τι λαθος εκανα και πηρα ανεπιτυχή αποτελεματα , το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι 2 εκδοχες  ,  η πρωτη εκδοχη ειναι καιρικες συνθηκες (αρκετη ζεστη , βεβαια δε τα εχω εξω τα εχω μονιμα μεσα στο σπιτι ) και η δευτερη ειναι οτι 10 μερες πριν συμουν αυτα , εβαλα χερι στο κλουβι για να βγαλω τα 3 μωρα απο την πρωτη γεννα , βεβαια αυτο εγινε 10 μερες πριν και σε ολη την δειαρκεια των 10 ημερων δεν εδειξε να παραταει την φωλια της και να μην καθεται τα αυγα.  Οπως και να εχει νιωθω , απολυτα τυχερος διοτι απο οτι εχω διαβασει εμπειροι εκτροφεις προσπαθουσαν χρονια να καταφερουν να εχουν μωρα απο καρδερινες , και εγω σε διαστημα  λιγων μηνων(Δευτερα του Πασχα ηρθε στο σπιτι μου το ζευγαρακι) καταφερα και εχω 3 υγιεστατα και ζωηρουλικα μωρακια . 







Στο πρωτο βιντεο τα 2 πρωτα μωρακια εχουν αρχισει να ψυθιριζουν  στο δευτερο βιντεο ο πατερας κανει μαθηματα φωνητικής στα μωρακια του

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Τάσο.
Σου εύχομαι του χρόνο να πάνε ακόμα καλύτερα οι γέννες.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τάσο καταρχάς καλορίζικα τα μικρά και να τα χαίρεσαι! Δεν ξέρω τι έφταιξε και πήγαν άσχημα τα πράγματα στην δεύτερη γέννα αλλά αυτό που σου συνέβη με το ζευγαράκι σου δηλαδή από καρδερίνες  νεοφερμένες στον χώρο σου (και μάλιστα μέσα στο σπίτι παρουσία σου!) σε ένα μήνα να πάρεις πουλάκια μην το πεις ούτε του παππά! Προφανώς τα πουλάκια ήταν εξοικειωμένα με τους ανθρώπους από πριν αλλά και πάλι ήταν κατορθώμα.Μπραβο σου,και σου εύχομαι του χρόνου ακομα καλύτερα και είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Τάσο, από την εποχή που σκεφτόσουν να πάρεις τα πουλάκια φαινόταν ότι τα έχεις ερωτευτεί και ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν κατ' ευχήν. Σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες τις εμπειρίες σου και τις όμορφες στιγμές που πέρασες μαζί τους. Μην χαθείς για τους επόμενους 9 μήνες και εννοείται αν σε φέρει ο δρόμος από Αθήνα κανονίζουμε για συνάντηση...

----------


## tasioskis

Νωντα ευχαριστω , οταν ανεβω Ελλαδα καποια στιγμη , σιγουρα θα περασω απο Αθηνα , ετσι κι αλλιως κοντα ειμαστε  Αθηνα- Χαλκιδα μια ιδεα δρομος.  

Οσο για τον ερωτα που λες , ναι ειναι μεγαλος , χωρις να θελω να σνομπαρω τα καναρινια μου η την πρωτη μου αγαπη τον αφρικανικο γκριζο παπαγαλο που τον εχω 16 χρονια , αλλα αυτη η ομορφια του "αγριου" η εξυπναδα και φυσικα η ακομα "αγρια" φυση που κουβαλουν αυτα τα πουλια, μονο να τα ερωτευτεις σε κανουν. Δεν μιλαω παραπανω διοτι αυτο κανω και τα αυτοματιαζω τα πουλια.  ::  ::  Επισης Νωντα ενα ευχαριστω και σε σενα προσωπικα οπως βεβαια και σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ , αλλα εσυ ειδικα μου εδωσες την συμβουλη να τα χωρισω για ενα διαστημα ,  δεν λεω οτι δε θα προχωρουσαν σε γεννα , αλλα με την δικη σου συμβουλη ηρθε το βατεμα λιγο πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβο Τασο. ευχομαι του χρονου να βγουν ολα τα μικρα και ολα να πανε καλα με τα μικρα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Νωντα ευχαριστω , οταν ανεβω Ελλαδα καποια στιγμη , σιγουρα θα περασω απο Αθηνα , ετσι κι αλλιως κοντα ειμαστε  Αθηνα- Χαλκιδα μια ιδεα δρομος.


Στο #77 ο Δημήτρης σου έγραφε για το γνωστό παιχνιδαδικο που έχετε και στην Κύπρο.... Κάπου εκεί έγινε το μπέρδεμα  :Party0024:

----------

